# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2019 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Set 2019 às 00:04)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo, algum vento e tempo quente. A máxima foi, mais uma vez, maior na Charneca do que em Corroios, devido à brisa marítima. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 30,3°C 
Mín: 16,4°C 

*Corroios: *
Máx: 32,9°C 
Mín: 16,1°C 

Agora estão 19,2°C e céu pouco nublado. 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Grande registo João, já fui festejar um aniversário de casamento ai na Fortaleza do Guincho
> ------------------------------
> Por cá mínima de 16.9°c, e máxima de 31.3°c , modelos carregam mais no calor para semana
> 
> ...


Essas temperaturas assuntam-me!  Diria que vamos ter 35°C por aqui...  Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2019 às 06:50)

Bom dia

Ponte Vasco da Gama 

19,3°C
70%









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2019 às 07:35)

Boas,

Durante a madrugada a nortada esteve muito forte, não esperava tanto vento, vendavais localizados do costume. 
Conseguiu arrancar a tolha de praia do estendal. 
Felizmente a coisa acalma já a partir de amanhã.
@Ricardo Carvalho   obrigado pelo comentário, olha belo sitio para festividades!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2019 às 10:20)

Bom dia,
Ainda agora a manhã começou e já esta 1ª manhã de Setembro, segue já bem amena.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2019 às 17:26)

Céu praticamente limpo na Figueira, último dia mais fresquito, amanhã começa o forno


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2019 às 18:58)

Sente-se pelo vento que o tempo vai mudar. Claramente já a aquecer mais. IPMA prevê onda de calor de 9 dias para Lisboa  Vai afetar bastante o litoral centro e sul.

Mínima: *16,5ºC*
Máxima: *25,5ºC *

Por aqui ainda se nota a nortada. Em Belém esteve um pico de 30/31ºC e pouco vento.
IPMA prevê 5 dias consecutivos acima dos 35ºC por Lisboa, sendo que dá 38ºC para terça-feira, talvez um bocado abusivo, anomalia de *+12ºC*. Quase de certeza que terça-feira tenho novo recorde. E podemos ter 5 mínimas tropicais consecutivas. Bem, ao menos para aqueles que queriam o "Verão", lá chegou...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2019 às 19:51)

Boas,

Aqui tenho muita e boa nortada, a estação de Alcabideche registou há momentos rajada de 77 km/h.
Ultimos cartuchos, forno a caminho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2019 às 20:57)

Depois de mais uma tarde já bem quente, por volta das 17:30, o céu começou a ficar encoberto, e ficou um pouco mais fresco, devido ao vento moderado que chegou a soprar.
Agora a noite segue calma, sem a presença de vento, mas com a "banda" dos grilos a tocar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Set 2019 às 22:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo, algum vento e tempo quente. A máxima foi, mais uma vez, maior na Charneca do que em Corroios, devido à brisa marítima.
> 
> Dados de hoje:
> ...


Mais que o valor das mesmas, o que me parece que vai ser mais complicado de gerir, é a duração do evento! 

-------------------------

Hoje por cá, máxima de 31.9°c, mas dia de praia relativamente agradável devido a brisa de NW que foi soprando, a partir desta madrugada, rotação do vento para Este, e está o forno ligado para os próximos 8 a 9 dias , até ver  

Neste momento 20.1°c



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Set 2019 às 22:54)

Boa noite, 
Mais uma noite de céu limpo com calor e algum vento. A máxima foi, mais uma vez, acima de 30°C, tanto na Charneca como em Corroios.  

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 30,8°C
Mín: 16,3°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 32,1°C 
Mín: 17,9°C 

Agora estão 20,5°C e céu limpo. De salientar que nos próximos dias teremos uma subida das temperaturas, que obviamente será má para a seca e para a agricultura e "boa" para os hotéis. Neste outono/inverno ou chove ou chove, não há mais hipóteses. Se não chover, as consequências serão desastrosas para o Interior.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Set 2019 às 23:44)

Boa Noite,
Fim de semana passado pelo Região de Lisboa. Céu limpo, temperaturas agradáveis e a típica intensificação da Nortada ao longo da tarde. O padrão das temperaturas irá mudar para pior (na minha opinião).
Dia de ontem...
Excelente vista do Barreiro para Lisboa. Não ampliei porque não tinha a máquina.
Para o lado da ponte 25 de Abril. Algumas nuvens ao fundo, capacete da Serra de Sintra certamente, mas algo dissipado.




Lado do Parque das Nações e Ponte Vasco da Gama...





Poente sem nuvens altas, mas colorido como tem acontecido muitas vezes ultimamente (provavelmente por causa de algumas poeiras em suspensão). Assim que o sol se pôs, ficou bastante fresquinho devido ao vento.  Um grande manto de nuvens apareceu no horizonte:




__________
Algumas nuvens altas no dia de hoje e se a temperatura subiu, nada se notou. Será pior a partir de amanhã.
Parque da cidade do Barreiro:








Vai parecendo outono...




Ao sair de Lisboa, visível mas uma vez o capacete da Serra de Sintra. Deverá ficar ausente nos próximos dias. (desculpem a qualidade, mas foi tirada do autocarro)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Set 2019 às 12:48)

Bom dia pessoal,

Mínima fresquinha de  16.1ºc, e que ainda deu para ter mais uma noite para refrescar a casa com a/c natural, a partir de hoje a história é outra, vai ser um evento extenso, o que poderá a vir colocar muitos problemas a nível de incêndios, com os três "30" bem vincados , e agravar em muito o cenário de seca que o país vive actualmente! A floresta por aqui já apresenta muito stress hídrico 
Neste momento já registo 29.8ºc, 40% de HR , e vento fraco/nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2019 às 12:57)

Boas

Novamente muita nortada de madrugada. 
Mínima fresca de 15,5  graus.
Agora 26,1 graus e brisa de Sul.


----------



## RStorm (2 Set 2019 às 14:11)

Boa Tarde

Tal como esperado, Setembro arranca com a braseira ligada e assim se deverá manter durante os próximos dias 
É provável que grande parte do país alcance a máxima anual e que a minha seja batida. Uma autêntica "fotocópia" de 2016.

No entanto, as cores outonais já se vão começando a notar. É a única coisa que nos leva crer que ele está próximo e espero que venha depressa 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *16,1ºC *
Máxima: *29,2ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *16,0ºC *
T. Atual: *28,7ºC *
HR: 36% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2019 às 14:47)

Madrugada bastante fresca, depois com o nascer do sol a temperatura disparou, nas últimas horas mantém-se quente, mas "balança" um bocado consoante haja vento ou não


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2019 às 16:09)

Boa tarde

SE 5 a 10 km/h
29,6°C a 30,0°C conforme o vento

40,6% notavelmente estáveis. 

Secura dos terrenos e azul limpo no céu. 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2019 às 16:22)

E depois de uma madrugada fresca e húmida, agora a tarde segue já bem quente, e basta sair á rua, para "levar" um choque térmico, fazendo-me espirrar algumas vezes.
Continua a existir uma grande variação de temperatura entre o litoral, e o interior, mesmo com esta semana de calor, a diferença pode variar entre os 15, e os 18ºC, isto em relação á praia mais perto, Nazaré.
Sigo com 36.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2019 às 16:49)

32,9°C a subir, 31% a descer, vento a enfraquecer e a ficar com rumo variável.

Sol insuportável. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2019 às 19:01)

As mínimas não nos fazem esquecer que as horas de luz estão mesmo a baixar. 

Mínima: *14,6ºC*
Máxima: *28,5ºC*

A partir de amanhã devo ter 3 dias seguidos de 30ºC. A meu ver estamos perante das maiores ondas de calor dos últimos anos aqui para Lisboa...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2019 às 20:42)

Boas, 

 29 graus de máxima.
Já entrou lestada, ainda nos 25 graus.
Neste momento há um pequeno incêndio no Pisão, grande correria de meios, felizmente não há vento, se fosse ontem é que seria bem complicado...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Set 2019 às 22:27)

Boa noite,
Hoje infelizmente a estação ficou sem pilhas e começou a falhar. Provavelmente nas próximas horas não poderei transmitir aqui os resumos do dia do costume, e espero ter este problema resolvido até depois de amanhã. 

No entanto, o dia foi quente, com uma máxima de 33,4°C em Corroios. No entanto, as mínimas por aqui nunca são tropicais, devido ao vento de sudoeste. Já em Corroios, com menor proximidade ao mar, é outra história, com uma mínima de 19,6°C. 

Agora por aqui estão 19,8°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (3 Set 2019 às 10:28)

Bom dia, ontem a máxima foi de 36,5ºC, hoje vai ser mais quente belo setembro.


----------



## srr (3 Set 2019 às 11:18)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo, como esperado

No entanto intenso cheiro a fumo, vindo do incêndio de Tomar ( em rescaldo)


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Set 2019 às 12:13)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue já bem amena, e ve-se muito fumo ou poeiras no horizonte, o que de certa forma reduz a visibilidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Set 2019 às 14:39)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Hoje sim, calor a sério!Lestada instalada, sai de Lisboa com cerca de 29/30°c , e chego a Azeitão com 33.3°c, e algum vento de NE, a HR essa está nos 23% Amanhã será provavelmente o dia mais quente da semana! Por volta da hora de almoço, recebi este aviso da App Fogos.pt 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2019 às 14:59)

Mais uma madrugada fresca, embora não tanto como a anterior, depois é o mesmo de ontem: temperatura dispara ao nascer do sol, mas a certa altura levanta-se vento e a temperatura oscila imenso


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2019 às 15:17)

Brutal diferença entre os cabos durante a madrugada:
E a Praia da Rainha


----------



## srr (3 Set 2019 às 15:38)

Boas, 
Abrantes com 39º graus,a sombra .
Nos vales deve rondar os 40 /  41 / 42


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2019 às 15:45)

Boa tarde 

33,6°C a 34,4°C conforme as variações do vento.
29,5%
Quadrante Sul < 10 Km/h

Céu menos azul, algo esbranquiçado. 


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2019 às 15:47)

Boas,

As mínimas tropicais andam longe por cá, curioso.
Vento de Sul da madrugada rendeu mínima de 16,5 graus.
@guisilva5000 Esta manhã andei em algumas baías a sul do cabo da Roca, registei temperatura da água do mar nos 14/15 graus.

Embora perigoso,  zona incrível.


----------



## Serrano (3 Set 2019 às 16:01)

32°C no Barreiro, com céu limpo. 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2019 às 16:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Brutal diferença entre os cabos durante a madrugada:
> E a Praia da Rainha


Vento de NE no Cabo da Roca, foi mesmo o valor mais alto nos últimos 10 dias, pelo menos!
Por aqui, com imenso vento de W, a temperatura até tem andado "fresca"


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2019 às 17:37)

N_Fig disse:


> Vento de NE no Cabo da Roca, foi mesmo o valor mais alto nos últimos 10 dias, pelo menos!
> Por aqui, com imenso vento de W, a temperatura até tem andado "fresca"



Boas, 

Serão a vontade uns 2 meses pelo menos, já há muito tempo que não fazia lestada por lá. Moro não muito longe e vou acompanhando as temperaturas.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2019 às 18:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> As mínimas tropicais andam longe por cá, curioso.
> Vento de Sul da madrugada rendeu mínima de 16,5 graus.
> ...



Sem dúvida, um inacreditável paraíso selvagem mesmo aqui ao pé. Vejo que chegaste até à Enseada da Pirolita (primeira foto) e estou curioso de saber qual foi o acesso que usaste. Quando andei a explorar há anos atrás só encontrei duas formas de descer, pela Pirolita até à escarpa amarela desmoronada e depois por uma cordada, ou por uma longa sucessão de cordas mais para sul. A segunda foto é sobre o Guincho Velho, acesso pelo longo estradão ravinado desde a estrada. Nesse promontório em frente existem vestígios de um farol rudimentar talvez dos tempos dos fenícios.
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/abismos-da-pirolita.8156/


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Set 2019 às 18:26)

Hoje foi uma tarde escaldante que me obrigou a "fugir", para a praia fluvial dos Olhos de Água, em Alcanena, e estava repleta por centenas de pessoas, mesmo com a água gelada, devia de estar na ordem dos 13/14ºC.
A máxima ultrapassou os 38ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2019 às 18:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> As mínimas tropicais andam longe por cá, curioso.
> Vento de Sul da madrugada rendeu mínima de 16,5 graus.
> ...



Yap, a água ainda vai demorar uma boa semana até atingir níveis menos gelados ahah. 

Por aqui a nortada calou-se mesmo. Estação mais próxima teve mínima de 20ºC, aqui não tenho influência de lestada por isso foi bem abaixo. Tenho números bem redondos para hoje, raro ahah:

Mínima: *15,0ºC*
Máxima: *30,0ºC
*
1º dia da onda de calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2019 às 18:34)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida, um inacreditável paraíso selvagem mesmo aqui ao pé. Vejo que chegaste até à Enseada da Pirolita (primeira foto) e estou curioso de saber qual foi o acesso que usaste. Quando andei a explorar há anos atrás só encontrei duas formas de descer, pela Pirolita até à escarpa amarela desmoronada e depois por uma cordada, ou por uma longa sucessão de cordas mais para sul. A segunda foto é sobre o Guincho Velho, acesso pelo longo estradão ravinado desde a estrada. Nesse promontório em frente existem vestígios de um farol rudimentar talvez dos tempos dos fenícios.
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/abismos-da-pirolita.8156/



Boas Ricardo,
Tenho andado muito por lá, olha para chegar aquela Baía, passei a rio touro na zona da Foz, depois fui junto à base da arriba para ter acesso aquela Baía da Pirolita.
Nota: Vim do lado do Guincho Velho e fui caminhando até lá.


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2019 às 19:51)

infelizmente com estas temperaturas já era previsível que isto fosse acontecer, norte com fumo do incêndio de Rio Maior


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Set 2019 às 20:01)

Boa tarde, 
Apesar de a estação continuar com as pilhas por substituir, consegui registar alguns dados na Charneca, no primeiro dia de vaga de calor: 

- Máx: 31,0°C 
- Mín: 17,6°C 

O vento foi constantemente de oeste/sudoeste, daí a máxima tão baixa. Já em Corroios, a história foi diferente: o vento foi de nordeste e as temperaturas foram bem mais quentes : 

- Máx: 34,5°C 
- Mín: 19,7°C 

@guisilva5000 Praia da Rainha, esse sítio...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2019 às 21:30)

Boas, 

Minima: 16,5 graus
Maxima: 31,0 graus
Actual: 25,6 graus

Lestada sopra moderada com rajadas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Set 2019 às 22:08)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Mínima de 18.2°c
Máxima de 34.7°c

Neste momento estamos assim!






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2019 às 23:04)

26,2 graus
37% HR


----------



## N_Fig (4 Set 2019 às 11:31)

Manhã bem mais fresca na Figueira, até sabe bem!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Set 2019 às 14:12)

E depois de um inicio de manhã bem fresca, esta tarde segue já escaldante com 35.1ºC.
Hoje vai ser mais um dia para esquecer.


----------



## RStorm (4 Set 2019 às 14:32)

Boa Tarde
A fornalha prossegue a todo o gás  Hoje está a ser o pior dia, não só em termos de calor mas também em lestada.
Destaque para as "ilhas de calor" que se formam na cidade. Esta noite, ao afastar-me de um jardim cerca de 20 metros e virar à esquina para uma zona de prédios, sentiu-se uma forte subida de temperatura que mais parecia que tínhamos aberto a porta de um forno 

*Segunda: *
Mínima: *16,0ºC *
Máxima: *30,2ºC *
*
Terça: *
Mínima: *19,0ºC *
Máxima: *31,6ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *18,8ºC *
T. Atual: *33,9ºC *
HR: 20% 
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (4 Set 2019 às 14:36)

Boa tarde, por aqui já vou nos 38.2ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2019 às 15:29)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Por cá dia mais quente deste Verão até ao momento,sem dúvida, com uns actuais 36.8ºc   Contudo ainda não é o mais quente do ano, esse foi em Maio , mas se o vento continuar fraco na próxima hora , talvez esse recorde de 37.7ºc do dia 13 de Maio possa cair hoje, vamos ver ! Forno lá fora, completamente   HR nos 13%


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2019 às 18:19)

Célula de Mértola vista da Praia da Rainha 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Set 2019 às 21:19)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia bem quente por aqui. A máxima na Charneca de hoje ficou empatada com a máxima registada em maio (34,9°C), logo há duas máximas este ano. 
Em Corroios, e como já é normal neste tipo de eventos, a temperatura foi bem acima da da Charneca. Registaram-se 37,6°C na zona da Vala da Nisa, a máxima do ano. 

Há quem diga que isto é calor de verão, mas caramba... Isto é mais um inferno do que um verão! Ainda bem que as noites aqui são frescas, porque senão era muito mau...  No entanto, este tipo de eventos também traz coisas boas. Estive a ver as previsões do ECMWF/IPMA e sábado parece-me que vai estar tempo "bom" para a praia ali na zona de Pedrógão, com vento fraco a maior parte do dia e 29°C de máxima. Se as previsões se mantiverem, será uma oportunidade de uma vida, porque nunca está "bom" tempo naquela zona. 
_____________________
Dados do dia de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 34,9°C
Mín: 18,9°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 37,6°C
Mín: 20,2°C

Agora estão 23,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Set 2019 às 21:38)

*Lista de acumulados de precipitação (aqui na Charneca) até ao dia 31/08: 
Verão*: 16,1 mm (94% do valor normal)
*Ano*: 245,3 mm (63% do valor normal)
*Ano Hidrológico*: 479,8 mm (69% do valor normal)


----------



## Sanxito (5 Set 2019 às 00:28)

Boa noite. 
Após algum tempo afastado, e mais uma mudança de casa, cá estou de regresso. 
A estação também mudou de localização, estando na mesma localidade, Santa Marta do Pinhal, mas agora no topo de um prédio de 9° andar. 
Na noite passada a mínima ficou pelos 22.3°c pelas 5 da manhã, enquanto a máxima subiu aos 36.9°c pelas 14:43.
O vento atingiu os 24 Km/h de Norte. 
Agora sigo com 21.6°c e 70%HR.
O vento é nulo. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2019 às 01:40)

Tanto 8 ou 80, quase com insolação pelas 15h em Lisboa e chego a casa com 16°C e 95% de humidade e nortada gélida... Ahah.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Set 2019 às 12:02)

Ontem por Coimbra, dia quente, embora nada do outro mundo, a temperatura passou dos 30ºC. Hoje pela Figueira, dia relativamente normal de verão, nada de muito calor


----------



## Sanxito (5 Set 2019 às 12:28)

Bom dia. 
Depois de um dia muito quente, eis que o a temperatura segue 8.5°c abaixo do valor de ontem á mesma hora. 
25.4°c e 52%HR. 
O vento sopra de NE
A mínima desta noite ficou pelos 17.9°c às 7:11
Não contava com tanta frescura, apesar de saber muito bem. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2019 às 12:38)

Boas,

Esta noite tive boa nortada os valores terão ido aos 75 km/h.
Ontem e hoje mínimas não tropicais, rondaram os 17 graus, aliás neste evento ainda não tive qualquer mínima de tal magnitude, como sempre deve-se ao rumo do vento.
Neste momento 27,5 graus e brisa de Sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2019 às 15:11)

Mais uma tarde que segue já bem quente, e só não aparenta pior devido ao vento moderado que vai soprando, o que para os incendios não ajuda em nada.
34.7ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Set 2019 às 15:17)

Ao contrário dos dias anteriores, hoje a temperatura não subiu tanto de manhã mas agora está bastante elevada à tarde


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2019 às 15:50)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Hoje um pouco mais fresco por Azeitão, mesmo com o dia escaldante de ontem o recorde da máxima lá contínua por Maio , e que assim fique!  Neste momento vento fraco de quadrantes variáveis , com 34.2ºc , e 24% de HR.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2019 às 17:35)

Zona de Alfragide junto ao IKEA é tramada, não há vento e uma pessoa tosta. Diria mais de 34°C facilmente.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (5 Set 2019 às 17:52)

Boa tarde, mas que Setembro este, ontem a máxima foi de 38.2ºC, hoje foi de 37.5ºC e ainda estão 37ºC.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (5 Set 2019 às 18:12)

Incrivel 37.7ºC  a máxima ainda se está a fazer a esta hora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2019 às 18:47)

Alvega teve mínima horária de *9,9ºC*  com uma máxima de *40,7ºC* ontem.
Hoje o vento parece ter feito das suas ao evento, máximas aquém do esperado em Lisboa.

Infelizmente não fui a tempo de ver a máxima de ontem no meu auriol, mas nenhuma das estações Netatmo perto passaram dos 30. Nem ontem nem hoje. Por isso recorde parece que fica mesmo em Maio 

Máxima:* 28,2ºC*
Mínima: *15,1ºC
*
A depressão térmica parece que não foi tanto para noroeste como previsto, pelo que a nortada ainda se sente bastante. Contudo, ainda não há grande sinal de quebra da anomalia positiva na máxima. Previsões para metade da quinzena estão um bocado medonhas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2019 às 19:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alvega teve mínima horária de *9,9ºC*  com uma máxima de *40,7ºC* ontem.
> Hoje o vento parece ter feito das suas ao evento, máximas aquém do esperado em Lisboa.
> 
> Infelizmente não fui a tempo de ver a máxima de ontem no meu auriol, mas nenhuma das estações Netatmo perto passaram dos 30. Nem ontem nem hoje. Por isso recorde parece que fica mesmo em Maio
> ...



Não me admira muito que Alvega estivesse essa mínima tão baixa, eu hoje senti o mesmo, no vale mais encaixado, da minha localidade, onde no inverno baixa aos -4/-5ºC, posso dizer que deveria rondar certamente os 12 a 14ºC de mínima, pois até as mão ficaram bem geladas durante uns instantes, isto ás 7:30 da manhã.
Mas Alvega é sempre a "rainha" das amplitudes térmicas.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2019 às 21:11)

Boas, 

A máxima de hoje foi aos 28,9 graus, o vento de Sul trocou as voltas às previsões, típico.

Agora 24,6 graus e lestada moderada a forte.
Segundo vi, devo ter a primeira mínima tropical deste evento, vamos ver se será assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2019 às 23:22)

Temperatura a subir, 26,2 graus.






A estação de Almoinhas Velhas também regista subida, quase a igualar a máxima do dia, segue com uns incríveis 28,5 graus.
De momento é o registo mais elevado do distrito de Lisboa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2019 às 23:33)

Noite quente, com uns actuais 24.5°c , estável, e muito provavelmente terei a 2° mínima tropical do evento, noite também com muito menos HR que ontem, lestada tramada ! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Set 2019 às 23:47)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia de passeio, neste caso passeio de trabalho. Fui convidado para uma reunião sobre o estado da Linha de Cascais, no Estoril. E, para viver a verdadeira experiência do serviço, decidi viajar somente de transporte público. Parti de Corroios no metro e cheguei a Cacilhas. O serviço do MTS é muito bom e nunca tive problemas com atrasos nem com supressões de material.  

Já na Transtejo e na CP, a história é outra. 
A Transtejo na ligação Cacilhas-Cais do Sodré é uma autêntica bosta de serviço, com barcos dos anos 70, bancos velhos e paredes internas com rachas. 
E finalmente, o que mais me interessava a mim: o serviço da Linha de Cascais. Filas enormes para comprar bilhetes, sendo que muitos dos clientes eram estrangeiros e os senhores(as) das bilheteiras nem sequer inglês conseguem falar. Comboios velhos dos anos 50 e remodelados há 30 anos atrás, já quase sem cores. E já para não falar da "sardinha em lata" dentro das carruagens, na viagem de ida. No entanto, houve coisas que me surpreenderam: os comboios chegaram todos a horas, nota-se que limparam algumas carruagens e as bilheteiras estavam todas abertas. ()
Foi um dia bem quente, com temperaturas acima dos 30°C no Estoril, sendo que em Corroios chegou aos 34°C, tenho a certeza disso.  
Por aqui, como já é habitual, registei valores muito mais modestos do que os de Corroios. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 31,3°C
Mín: 16,2°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 34,2°C
Mín: 18,5°C 

Agora estão 21,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2019 às 23:58)

Noite muito diferente da de ontem, vento calado e 20ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2019 às 00:03)

Impressionante...
Talvez efeito foehn da vertente da serra.
A temperatura não pára de subir!
Entretanto no Guincho estão 20 graus, e no vale de Colares relativamente próximo da praia das Maçãs estão 13 graus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2019 às 00:36)

Efeito de lestada geral em Portugal, até aqui subiu para os 22ºC e é raro. 
Lisboa com *+26ºC*. 

Praia da Rainha com* 14ºC*  Que clima tão excêntrico.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2019 às 01:00)

Alvega com* 27ºC* e 21% de hr na última hora. Muito raro por aquelas bandas, a lestada está potente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2019 às 01:10)

*24ºC *e HR% já baixou 20%...


----------



## Tonton (6 Set 2019 às 01:46)

26,5ºC por aqui e vento com rajadas quentes!!!


----------



## Geopower (6 Set 2019 às 06:59)

Início de manhã tropical na costa oeste. Vento quente de E/NE. 21.6°C. Céu limpo


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2019 às 08:01)

Boas, 

Mínima tropical de 23,5 graus

T. Actual: 24 graus


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2019 às 09:49)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por cá a mínima não foi tropical ( 19.3ºc) , contudo praticamente a noite toda andou acima dos 20ºc, e por volta das 6.30h desceu até a mínima registada pela ausência de vento durante algum tempo, neste momento  manhã segue mais quente que ontem a esta hora , cerca de 1ºc, e estão 23.7ºc, e com bastante mais vento também ! A HR essa não subiu acima dos 47% , e neste momento já baixou para os 31%, mais um dia de secura total  Todos os dias a rega da minha relva, deixa umas pequenas possas nas passadeiras da casa, que estão à sombra até pelo menos ás 11.00h, hoje pelas 7.30h essas possas já tinham secado, o que revela bem a evaporação actual, e olhando para os modelos não se vê grandes melhoras a curto prazo


----------



## Sanxito (6 Set 2019 às 13:20)

Boa tarde.
Ontem, e após um começo de dia algo fresco, a temperatura ainda atingiu os 33.4ºc pelas 18:30, enquanto a mínima foi de 17.9ºc registada pelas 7:11.
Hoje, o vento acelerou bastante por volta da 1 da manhã , tendo a rajada máxima sido registada pelas 8:06 com 37 Km/h de leste. Agora o vento vai desacelerando com médias dos últimos 10 minutos a rondar os 6 Km/h, quando durante a madrugada ultrapassaram os 20 km/h com frequência.
A temperatura mínima ficou nos 22.3ºc pelas 7:17, enquanto a máxima é o valor actual com 29.0ºc e 34%HR.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Set 2019 às 13:37)

Madrugada bem mais quente desta vez, lestada a noite toda... De resto, parece que vai ser um dia igual a ontem - e em grande parte igual aos outros até dia 15, salvo um ou outro dia mais fresco, o que é assustador


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2019 às 14:41)

Alvega teve horária de mínima tropical... muito raro. 
Quase toda a região oeste, Lisboa e Tejo tiveram mínimas tropicais. 

Por aqui a mínima foi 20ºC logo pela meia-noite, mas subiu quase até aos 25ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2019 às 18:48)

Pois esta madrugada/inicio de manhã, foram bem diferentes em relação ás anteriores, bem mais quentes.
Hoje a tarde, não me pareceu ser tão quente, como no outros dias, mas mesmo já chegou bem, tem sido dias de "massacre", que parecemque nunca mais terem fim.


----------



## RStorm (6 Set 2019 às 18:54)

Boa Tarde

Calor, calor e mais calor... e sem fim à vista   Sol, humidade baixa e lestada q.b.
No entanto, tem surgido alguma "ligeira e curta" nortada a meio da tarde, que tem ajudado a "abrandar" a temperatura, fazendo com que as máximas estejam um pouco abaixo do previsto  Portanto, a máxima anual deverá se ficar pelos *36,7ºC *do dia 11 de Julho  
Ao longe, é possível avistar as células que andam pelo Baixo Alentejo/Serra Algarvia. Ao menos haja alguém com direito a animação 

*Quarta: *
Mínima: *18,8ºC *
Máxima: *34,5ºC *
*
Quinta: *
Mínima: *16,9ºC *(bela inversão, que não estava nada à espera) 
Máxima: *33,0ºC *
*
Hoje: *
Mínima: *19,2ºC *
Máxima (até agora): *31,8ºC * 

T. Atual: *31,5ºC *
HR: 31% 
Vento: E / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (6 Set 2019 às 20:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alvega teve horária de mínima tropical... muito raro.
> Quase toda a região oeste, Lisboa e Tejo tiveram mínimas tropicais.
> 
> Por aqui a mínima foi 20ºC logo pela meia-noite, mas subiu quase até aos 25ºC.


Mesmo a Figueira teve uma mínima horária de 18,9 ºC, o que não sendo tropical, é extremamente raro em dias de céu limpo! Ou Aveiro, que já ia nos 19 ºC às 10 de ontem, mas depois entrou a lestada, subiu para os 25 ºC e mal desceu dos 20 ºC em toda a madrugada...
A tarde acabou por ter alguma nortada, e a partir daí a temperatura foi descendo bem, sendo que já estamos com temperaturas mais baixas que ao começo da madrugada, se continuar assim e houve inversão, a mínima ainda pode ser batida


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2019 às 22:10)

Máxima: *28,8ºC*
Mínima: *20ºC* (por enquanto)

Fui a Santo Amaro hoje e a água estava muito melhor que há semanas. Cerca de 17ºC, contudo muito sujo o Tejo. Alforrecas também avistadas. Também eram vísiveis os topos das células do Alentejo.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Set 2019 às 22:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Mesmo a Figueira teve uma mínima horária de 18,9 ºC, o que não sendo tropical, é extremamente raro em dias de céu limpo! Ou Aveiro, que já ia nos 19 ºC às 10 de ontem, mas depois entrou a lestada, subiu para os 25 ºC e mal desceu dos 20 ºC em toda a madrugada...
> A tarde acabou por ter alguma nortada, e a partir daí a temperatura foi descendo bem, sendo que já estamos com temperaturas mais baixas que ao começo da madrugada, se continuar assim e houve inversão, a mínima ainda pode ser batida


19,9 ºC na última hora em Alvega, lá se foi o momento histórico  Por aqui já há alguma lestada, no entanto, não sei se a mínima vai ser batida


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2019 às 22:51)

Por Azeitão situação idêntica a ontem por esta hora, lestada fraca, e temperatura nos 23.9°c , ontem tinha 24.5°c , contudo hoje bem menos HR, ainda nos 38% , tudo seco que nem um carapau ao sol 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Set 2019 às 23:17)

Boa noite,

Agora já com net dias bem quentes e com pouca humidade. Ainda sem estação a reportar, mas em breve isso estará resolvido!
Partilho os dados da estação do parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azoia, 22.4ºC com 33% de HR e vento de NNO.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Set 2019 às 00:38)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi mais um dia bem quente, com uma máxima que chegou aos 33°C em Corroios e aos 31°C na Charneca. No entanto, registou-se algo raro na Charneca: uma mínima tropical! A última vez que ocorreu uma mínima tropical com este tipo de situação atmosférica foi no dia 5 de agosto em 2018. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 31,5°C 
Mín: 20,7°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 33,7°C 
Mín: 21,3°C 

Agora estão 20,3°C e céu limpo. A estação continua com problemas de conexão devido à falta de pilhas, no entanto espero ter o problema resolvido já neste fim de semana.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Set 2019 às 00:46)

Boa noite. 
A máxima da minha estação ficou nos 32.8°c pelas 18:01. 
Neste momento sigo com 22.5°c e 52%HR. 
Mais fresco do que ontem por esta hora, mas se o vento aparecer novamente de leste, lá irá a temperatura dar um belo salto. 
Boa noite a todos. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2019 às 02:55)

A mínima na Figueira acabou por ser batida, mas entretanto já se intensificou a lestada e a temperatura já disparou de novo, estamos mesmo ao sabor do vento!


----------



## Sanxito (7 Set 2019 às 13:55)

Boa tarde. 
A mínima de hoje foi mais uma acima dos 20°c, 20.6°c pelas 4:03. 
O vento foi perdendo intensidade e sopra fraco, tendo já chegados aos 34 Km/h NE pelas 9:53. 
A temperatura está nos 30.4°c com 31%HR. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2019 às 14:55)

Estou em Benavente e vejo grande coluna de fumo para oeste e vejo trovoada ao fundo para Se, a trovoada que há é a sul de Beja!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2019 às 15:52)

Mínima: *15,6ºC *
Estação auriol mais próxima ficou-se pelos 20ºC 

Pelo que vi  a maioria da AML também ficou-se acima dos 20ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2019 às 21:05)

Dia parecido com o de ontem, mas não me cheira que hoje a mínima também vá ser batida


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2019 às 21:48)

Hoje foi mais um dia quente, em que pouco mais existe para relatar.
Agora a noite segue já um pouco fresca, e com vento moderado, felizmente as noite tropicais tem estado ausentes, e hoje será um desses dias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Set 2019 às 01:51)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de calor e de céu limpo, talvez um pouco mais fresco do que os anteriores. Nada a relatar, portanto...  

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 30,0°C
Mín: 16,7°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 32,8°C 
Mín: 19,2°C 

Agora estão 20,4°C e céu limpo. Hoje foi um dia de praia e de passeio até à zona da Comporta. Tirei algumas fotografias da célula de Aljustrel, que amanhã espero publicar no fórum.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Set 2019 às 01:55)

N_Fig disse:


> Dia parecido com o de ontem, mas não me cheira que hoje a mínima também vá ser batida


Parece-me que estava enganado e que a mínima voltou a ser batida, 16,5 ºC de mínima horária


----------



## jamestorm (8 Set 2019 às 08:42)

Bom dia,
que bela inversão térmica...estava mesmo frio de manhã aqui no alto concelho de Alenquer. medi 9ºC às 7h20 mas, pode ter sido menos ali no campo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Set 2019 às 13:50)

Bom dia, 

Como já tinha dito, neste fim de semana iria publicar as imagens da visita de trabalho ao Casino Estoril, na passada quinta. 

E cá estão elas, as belas imagens:


----------



## RStorm (8 Set 2019 às 14:11)

Boa Tarde

Prossegue o tempo quente, mas felizmente deverá acabar hoje. A partir de amanhã já devermos ter temperaturas mais normais para época, para depois voltarem a subir a meio da semana  
A única coisa que nos regala é ver as belas torres que se têm formado no Sul  

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *17,8ºC *
Máxima: *30,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *18,3ºC *
T. Atual: *28,5ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (8 Set 2019 às 16:17)

Madrugada bem mais fresca que as anteriores, desta vez a lestada não estragou tudo. Tarde quente, mas com algum vento, felizmente amanhã melhora


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2019 às 19:50)

7º e último dia da onda de calor. Não foi tão exagerada como os modelos do IPMA previam para Lisboa, só um dia passou dos 35ºC.

Já se sente a mudança visto já estarem 23ºC e uma brisa fresca de NW. Acalmia de 3 dias abaixo da média para depois, em príncipio, uma segunda onda de calor para Lisboa e Setúbal a partir de dia 12.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2019 às 21:31)

Boas 

Extremos: 17,6 graus / 28,3 graus
Actual: 20,4 graus

Bem, terça vem aí uma nortada, cá promete ser violenta. 
O Ipma deve avançar com aviso amarelo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2019 às 21:40)

Boa noite pessoal,

Máxima 30.7°c, e mínima 19.2°, ou talvez não  A descer bem com 20.9°c , e humidade em subida com 55%, já não subia acima dos 50% à uns valentes dias  Vento predominante de SW , que irá sofrer uma rotação para NW durante a madrugada, e Terça como o João diz, vai acelarar bem ! Contudo será "sol de pouca dura" a partir de Quinta a lestada será rainha e senhora outra vez!Hoje foi definitivamente dos melhores dias de praia até ao momento, deste Verão,  água estava um mimo na  Costa da Caparica 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Set 2019 às 22:48)

Bom dia, 
Mais um dia de céu limpo e calor, embora abaixo dos 30°C na Charneca. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 27,6°C 
Mín: 17,5°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 30,3°C 
Mín: 19,2°C 

A estação continua com problemas devido à falta de pilhas. O trabalho tem sido um pouco duro nos últimos dias e não tem dado para arranjar a estação. 

Nos próximos dias teremos uma enorme descida das temperaturas, provavelmente para valores próximos de 20°C (ou até abaixo desse valor) por aqui.  Depois teremos mais uma vaga de calor.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Set 2019 às 14:23)

Dia fresco hoje, madrugada relativamente fria, também, pena que seja só hoje e amanhã...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Set 2019 às 15:49)

Até que um fim hoje, o dia segue bastante agradável, com céu por vezes nublado, e vento fraco a moderado, também já é merecido depois de varios dias tórridos.
27.5ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Set 2019 às 16:00)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia ameno, com uma temperatura actual de 25.9ºc, depois de uma mínima de 17ºc! O vento esse vai aparecendo agora, e amanhã será vendaval à séria, que o efeito wind chill vai dar uma sensação térmica a cheirar a Outono, nortada moderada a forte, que terá uma rotação para NE novamente ao final do dia, IPMA já lançou aviso amarelo para os distritos de Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal e Faro, mesmo com o baixar da temperatura no dia de amanhã o risco de incêndio será muito elevado em todo o país  Por cá posso ter rajadas acima dos 50km´h segundo os modelos  Tu vais facilmente aos 100km´h @jonas_87


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2019 às 16:26)

Boa tarde 

Descida acentuada da temperatura, 22,7°C agora.
57%
NW < 15 Km/h

Entrada muito rápida de nebulosidade alta de NNW. 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2019 às 17:19)

Céu nublado e 21,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2019 às 19:01)

@Ricardo Carvalho já nos 85 km/h, registados há momentos na estação do Pai do Vento. 
A Nortada já entrou com muita força, esta zona  não dá hipótese, porra.
Vamos ver amanhã...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2019 às 22:30)

Máxima: *23ºC*
Mínima: *15,3ºC*

Agora nos 16ºC e nortada bem gelada


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Set 2019 às 23:57)

Boas!
Dia ventoso e bem fresco. Já tive que meter um casaco ao final da tarde.
Foi visível alguma nebulosidade a querer 'fugir' para o lenticular. Ficam umas fotos:








Tiradas em Campo de Ourique.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Set 2019 às 00:30)

Boa noite, 
Finalmente, um dia com temperaturas abaixo dos 25°C, como já não havia desde há 2 meses.  Temperaturas bem mais típicas desta altura do ano, no entanto o vento está mais intenso (e isso já não é tão típico para setembro).
A máxima foi de 24,9°C, contudo perdi os dados da mínima e da rajada máxima do vento. Tenho que admitir que ter a estação no telhado não me dá muito jeito para manter. Alguém gosta de chegar a casa e ter de subir um escadote porque tem que substituir pilhas de uma engenhoca? 

Já em Corroios, este foram os dados de hoje: 

Máx: 26,3°C 
Mín: 17,2°C


----------



## N_Fig (10 Set 2019 às 01:54)

Céu nublado e tempo fresco, bom para refrescar as casas


----------



## Geopower (10 Set 2019 às 07:08)

Início de manhã com vento forte de norte com rajadas.
Céu pouco nublado. 16.4°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2019 às 10:33)

Boas,

Forte nortada e apenas 17,3 graus.


Ontem esta zona voltou a meter no bolso os registos de rajada máxima dos dois cabos... 

Pai do Vento: 85 km/h
Alcabideche: 80 km/h
Cabo da Roca:  68 km/h
Cabo Raso: 56 km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2019 às 11:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho já nos 85 km/h, registados há momentos na estação do Pai do Vento.
> A Nortada já entrou com muita força, esta zona  não dá hipótese, porra.
> Vamos ver amanhã...



É verdade João, ai não falha, é sempre certo e garantido  Por cá os modelos cortaram um pouco, mas de qualquer forma vai ser algum vento para uma zona pouco habituada a ele, neste momento a manhã segue algo desagradável , mas nada demais! Temperatura nos 21ºc , 41% de HR e rajada máxima de 31.7km´h, ao final da tarde a história deverá ser outra , vamos ver


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2019 às 12:21)

Bom dia,

Nortada explosiva em curso, *56km/h* para abrir a manhã. Sigo com vento forte e *21,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2019 às 12:46)

Por cá já temos rajada máxima de 80 km/h.
Vamos a ver as próximas horas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2019 às 13:15)

Hoje por cá o dia amanheceu bem fresco, e neste momento até está uma temperatura agrdável.
O vento moderado também se faz sentir, desde o meio da manhã.


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2019 às 14:57)

Boas!

Dia algo fresco e ventoso por Coruche, no entanto o céu está praticamente limpo.

Amanha as temperaturas começam de novo a subir por aqui e o vento muda para o quadrante leste... Espero que o tempo de Outono não demore muito a chegar...


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2019 às 16:18)

Boa tarde 

Madrugada e manhã muito ventosas.
Amainou um pouco agora mas mantem-se entre 15 e 30 Km/h

20,7°C
48%

Céu limpo, apenas uns rastos de avião a SW.

Algumas imagens do céu ontem,  apos a passagem da frente dissipada. 
Vários bancos de altocumulus e cirrocumulus permaneciam estacionários.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2019 às 16:24)

Boas, 

Até ao momento:

Alcabideche  e Pai do Vento com o mesmo valor de rajada máxima, curioso, valor de 89 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2019 às 17:32)

@Ricardo Carvalho
Rajada máxima de 105 km/h no Pai do Vento. 
Está muito violento na rua.
Record da estação em época de nortada, anterior valor era de 100 km/h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2019 às 17:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho
> Rajada máxima de 105 km/h no Pai do Vento.
> Está muito violento na rua.
> Record da estação em época de nortada, anterior valor era de 100 km/h.


Olha por aqui quando supostamente devia acelarar mais , enfraqueceu bastante! Rajada máxima em Azeitão de 46.5km,h , e por Sesimbra ( Azoia) 52.9km,h! Por ai dentro do modelado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2019 às 18:16)

Agora na A1, Bobadela, para sul.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2019 às 18:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Olha por aqui quando supostamente devia acelarar mais , enfraqueceu bastante! Rajada máxima em Azeitão de 46.5km,h , e por Sesimbra ( Azoia) 52.9km,h! Por ai dentro do modelado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Por aqui a velocidade de vento é igual ou superior as rajadas daí. 

Estamos assim:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2019 às 18:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui a velocidade de vento é igual ou superior as rajadas daí.
> 
> Estamos assim:



Nem tem comparação, isto aqui é para meninos  Mas também aqui já vai aparecendo uma rotação para ENE


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Set 2019 às 19:24)

Dos dias mais ventosos do ano, @jonas_87  já a demonstrar porquê. Daqui a dois dias tens lestada para não te esqueceres 

Máxima: *20,7ºC  *(das mais baixas do Verão)
Mínima: *14,4ºC *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Set 2019 às 20:37)

Hoje foi um dia bem fresco e bem ventoso aqui pela Charneca, provavelmente o dia mais ventoso do verão. Durante o dia esteve agradável, no entanto, agora voltou o tempo fresco.  

Em Corroios, foram estes os dados da temperatura: 

Máx: 24,5°C 
Mín: 16,8°C 

Uma estação em Almada registou uma rajada máxima de 55 km/h. Por aqui deve ter sido um pouco menos, mas mesmo assim é um valor digno de registo.  
Infelizmente ou felizmente, as "temperaturas de outubro" de hoje não vão durar muito... Amanhã teremos o regresso do vento levante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2019 às 20:50)

É bem verdade esta tarde foi bem ventosa, em que nem o boné, se consegue ter na cabeça, e agora neste moment está mais agradável dentro de casa, do que na rua, diria até com rajadas na ordem dos 60 km/h.
Cheguei á pouco da rua, e vinha de calções e t-shirt, e estava cheio de frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2019 às 21:19)

Boas,

Como esperava dia de nortada violenta. Numa breve análise aos dados da estação do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche.


Velocidade máxima de vento: 75 km/h
Rajada maxima: 105 km/h
35 rajadas acima dos 80 km/h
4 rajadas acima dos 100 km/h
Valores absolutamente incríveis.
Isto na capital era um desastre...

Falando nos extremos térmicos:
Minima: 14,8 graus
Máxima: 19,6 graus

Neste momento o vento sopra a 50 km/h.
15,9 graus

----

Esta manhã atravessei de bike o vale do Pisão, e nem queria acreditar o que estava a ver.
A ribeira dos marmeleiros simplesmente quase seca num troço que em todos os verões corria um fio de água, ou pelo menos formava uma pequena lagoa.(graças a uma nascente local) 
Já há muitos anos que isto não acontecia, simplesmente impressionante.








free picture hosting


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Set 2019 às 16:04)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Mínima fresquinha de 14.1ºc, e por agora calor com 29.2ºc, nota para a humidade muito baixa com 21%, fruto do fluxo de Leste, amanhã a temperatura sobe bem, Sexta -Feira cada vez mais provável instabilidade que possa chegar cá pertinho, vamos aguardar


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2019 às 19:37)

Ontem Cabo da Roca com 80 km/h. Penhas Douradas com 4ºC de mínima 
Dia menos ventoso e mais quente, díria 29ºC por Lisboa.

Mínima: *14,4ºC*
Máxima: *25,0ºC
*
Amanhã promete passar dos 30ºC aqui. Lestada deve entrar nos próximos 3 dias.


----------



## RStorm (11 Set 2019 às 20:07)

Boa Tarde

Segunda e terça tiveram um cheirinho outonal com sol, temperatura fresca, vento forte e algumas nuvens altas. E como se tinha previsto, ontem foi dia de nortada agreste, com registo de rajada de *37,8 Km/h* e vento médio na ordem dos 15-20 Km/h, mas acredito que em zonas mais abertas tenha havido maiores velocidades. Fez-me apertar as saudades dos belos pós-frontais de inverno 

Hoje voltámos ao verão e amanhã lá vai disparar bem o termómetro 
De salientar que as mínimas têm sido algo baixas, desde Junho que não baixavam tanto, mas com a lestada dos próximos dias devem ir de vela...

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *18,3ºC *
Máxima: *28,8ºC 

Segunda: *
Mínima: *17,7ºC *
Máxima: *24,1ºC *
*
Terça: *
Mínima: *14,5ºC *
Máxima: *22,0ºC *
*
Hoje: *
Mínima: *13,8ºC* 
Máxima: *28,6ºC *

T. Atual: *22,4ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (11 Set 2019 às 20:18)

Boas, ontem e hoje foram dias de muito vento, sendo que ontem foi um dia mais fresco que hoje. Fui hoje a Coimbra e na viagem de comboio de manhã o termómetro andou bastante tempo por volta dos 10 ºC, mas a tarde foi quentita, embora com rajadas valentes


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2019 às 21:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ontem Cabo da Roca com 80 km/h. Penhas Douradas com 4ºC de mínima
> Dia menos ventoso e mais quente, díria 29ºC por Lisboa.
> 
> Mínima: *14,4ºC*
> ...



Txi só 80 km/h fraquinho. 
---

Ora bem durante a madrugada a temperatura deverá subir, portanto não estranhem. Lestada ao rubro.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Set 2019 às 22:52)

Boa noite, hoje voltamos ao verão a máxima foi de 30.9ºC, amanhã poderá chegar aos 34ºC, este mês a média das máxima por aqui está cerca de 5/6ºC acima do normal até agora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Set 2019 às 23:43)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia mais fresco do que os anteriores. Apesar de a estação continuar com problemas já há alguns dias, consegui ter os dados do dia de hoje.  

A noite foi bem fria. Há 2 meses que não tinha uma mínima tão baixa, abaixo de 14°C.  O vento também foi moderado durante o início da madrugada, mas depois não houve vento durante algumas horas. 

Os dados de hoje são os seguintes: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,2°C
Mín: 12,3°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 30,9°C 
Mín: 12,4°C

Agora está céu limpo e um tempo bastante mais ameno do que ontem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 11:28)

Bom dia pessoal,

Mais uma madrugada fresquinha, com mínima de 16.4ºc , agora lestada já bem presente , com a temperatura a subir, e a humidade a descer a velocidade do vento  Temperatura atual de 27.9ºc , 27% de HR e vento moderado de NNE , a suposta instabilidade de amanhã, parece ser mais provável no fim-de-semana!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2019 às 11:52)

Boas

28 graus e forte lestada
Isto está um perigo para os incendios.
Ontem rajada máxima de 80km/h, hoje já vou nos 60 km/h.


----------



## fhff (12 Set 2019 às 13:28)

Hoje nem Sintra escapa. Vento a secar tudo... 30,5 °C.


----------



## remember (12 Set 2019 às 13:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Mais uma madrugada fresquinha, com mínima de 16.4ºc , agora lestada já bem presente , com a temperatura a subir, e a humidade a descer a velocidade do vento  Temperatura atual de 27.9ºc , 27% de HR e vento moderado de NNE , a suposta instabilidade de amanhã, parece ser mais provável no fim-de-semana!


Boa tarde, 

Mais 6 graus por aqui, mínima de 22°C, ontem à noite, notou-se logo a diferença do dia de quarta para terça, sai à rua em calções e t-shirt e estava-se bem, corria uma aragem já abafada...

A estação ainda está em fase de testes, já se encontra a reportar, mas sem anenometro, tive um azar com o outro, espero resolver em breve.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2019 às 13:49)

13h
Cabo Raso : 31,2 graus

Hoje sim, dia clássico de lestada na faixa costeira ocidental. 

A Davis instalada no areal da praia do Guincho regista neste momento 32 graus.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Set 2019 às 15:14)

Madrugada menos frias que as anteriores, hoje já vai ser um dia quente - já está a ser, aliás


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2019 às 17:14)

Esta tarde tem sido muito ventosa, que até assobia nas paredes de casa.
De resto o dia de hoje foi ameno, e a humidade nocturna tem sido nula nestes últimos dias.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2019 às 18:57)

Boas!
É a primeira vez este ano que sinto um vento tão forte e quente como o de hoje, lestada bastante marcada. Estão *30,1°C*.
A partir de amanhã a probabilidade de presenciarmos alguma instabilidade é razoável, sendo que as trovoadas que vêm de E/NE costumam ser as mais interessantes e intensas. Veremos.


----------



## Geopower (12 Set 2019 às 18:59)

Tarde quente e abafada em Lisboa Saldanha. Intenso cheiro a fumo de incêndio florestal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2019 às 19:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> É a primeira vez este ano que sinto um vento tão forte e quente como o de hoje, lestada bastante marcada. Estão *30,1°C*.
> A partir de amanhã a probabilidade de presenciarmos alguma instabilidade é razoável, sendo que as trovoadas que vêm de E/NE costumam ser as mais interessantes e intensas. Veremos.



Aqui foi igual, e vento começou a soprar forte e de forma tão repentina pela hora de almoço, e assim permaneceu durante toda a tarde, e só acalmou agora um bom bocado, ao final da tarde, mas soprava, que até assobiava, tal como em pleno Inverno.
Hoje não houve sensação de fresco, desde o nascer o sol, tal como vem sendo hábito, e mesmo agora a esta hora, sente-se ainda calor  q.b.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 19:34)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Por aqui ainda uns abafados 32.1°c  Está tempo de trovoada, só cá falta a dita, amanhã talvez 25% de probalidade, mas Sábado essa percentagem sobe muitoooo  Foi uma tarde só com ar quente na rua, as duas vezes que saí do trabalho, e fui à rua era impressionante o ar quente , lestada bem intensa, e sempre moderada! Amanhã não deverá ser muito diferente 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2019 às 20:19)

Praia da Rainha 

NE < 15 Km/h
27,5°C
37%
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2019 às 20:50)

Lenticulares no pôr do sol?

Máxima: *30,3ºC*
Mínima: *17,7ºC*

Deve ser o último dia do ano a passar dos 30 aqui.
Setembro esta a ter normais de mês de Agosto, 28/18 parece ser o tempo para os próximos dias.

Edit: Ainda 24,2ºC 22h30


----------



## remember (12 Set 2019 às 23:02)

Impressionante esta humidade baixa, horas a fio, 27.4°C a subir com 39% de HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 23:04)

Não mexe uma palhinha lá fora! 24.6°c e 42% de HR 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Set 2019 às 23:16)

E continua...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2019 às 23:22)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo e calor. A máxima ultrapassou os 32°C, no entanto, e como já é normal por aqui, mínimas tropicais são inexistentes devido à brisa marítima. A mínima foi próxima de 17°C.  

Já em Corroios, os dados de hoje foram os seguintes:

Máx: 35,1°C
Mín: 20,0°C

Ao contrário de Corroios, por aqui sopra uma brisa leve de oeste e a temperatura está em descida.  Há pouco estavam por lá 27°C.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2019 às 23:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Lenticulares no pôr do sol?


Também me pareceu. Com a intensidade da lestada não duvido.
Ainda uns belos *27,2°C *por Carnaxide. 
Neste momento veem-se _altocumulus_ a aproximarem-se de este, sinal de que já há alguma instabilidade na atmosfera.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2019 às 01:42)

Quase todo o país ainda acima dos 20ºC. Capital acima dos 26ºC à 01h, não me lembro de ver isto neste Verão:






Por aqui ainda 24ºC, também raro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Set 2019 às 07:22)

Bom dia,
Pela terceira vez neste ano, houve uma mínima tropical por aqui!!!  A mínima foi de 20,9°C em Corroios. Uma estação NETATMO por aqui registou uma mínima de 22,9°C.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 09:09)

Sai a 4° mínima tropical do ano , 21.3°c! Agora 24.5°c , 43% de HR, e lestada fraca.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (13 Set 2019 às 10:12)

Bom dia, incrivel a minima de hoje foi de 21.6ºC isto em Setembro, ontém a máxima foi de 33.7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2019 às 11:02)

Boas

Mínima tropical de 22,3 graus.
Agora mais do mesmo, calor e lestada intensa.

28 graus
33 km/h E
34% HR


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Set 2019 às 12:42)

Boas pessoal . As baterias das maquinas estao prontas. Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de hoje


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2019 às 12:54)

Dia de muito calor no litoral oeste. 29.8C. Vento quente moderado de Leste com rajadas. 

Mar com ondas de um a 2 metros.

Panorâmica a sul:


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2019 às 13:01)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boas pessoal . As baterias das maquinas estao prontas. Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de hoje


É melhor não termos muitas expectativas. 
A probabilidade diminuiu bastante, mesmo para o interior mas nunca se sabe. 
___________
Boas!
Noite quentinha. A mínima ficou-se pelos *23,5°C*.
Neste momento, céu limpo com poeiras e *30,2°C*. O vento moderado de este mantém-se.


----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2019 às 14:53)

Boa Tarde

Ontem e hoje têm sido marcados pela forte e quente lestada, que vai soprando com algumas rajadas intensas.
De resto, céu pouco nublado com alguma poeira e nebulosidade convectiva. A probabilidade de instabilidade para amanhã levou grande corte, como é habitual neste tipo de eventos, mas veremos como corre...

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *16,4ºC *
Máxima: *32,3ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *20,6ºC *
T. Atual: *30,8ºC *
HR: 21% 
Vento: E / 15,1 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2019 às 15:02)

Boa tarde 

NE até 20 Km/h

305°C a 31,7°C
27%

Cirrostratus e outras nuvens altas; médias também. 

Sim, ontem formaram-se pequenas lenticularis mas mal definidas. Hoje também se observam para SE e ENE.

A segunda foto mostra um relvado. Mesmo regada com os aspersores a terra está empedernida. As formigas fizeram uma habitual 'auto-estrada' cortando pacientemente todas as palhas no caminho do carreiro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 15:38)

Esta tarde segue com céu parcialmente nublado, o que poderá indicar alguma mudança, está bastante abafado.
@StormRic, tenho aqui alguns "auto-estradas" desse feitos pelas formigas, em que chegam a ter quase um palmo de largura são uns seres tão pequenos, mas muito unidas todas em prol da mesma causa.

33.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2019 às 17:48)

Algés 

32,3°C
30%








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2019 às 17:53)

céu a ficar nublado


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 18:32)

Desde o meio da tarde que os céu tem vindo a ficar cada vez mais escuro.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2019 às 19:48)

MAAT, Belém 

26,5°C
43%

Leste 12 a 18 Km/h












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2019 às 20:12)

por aqui está assim já meio pesado e sente se mais humidade


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Set 2019 às 20:18)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui está assim já meio pesado e sente se mais humidade


Ceu a ameaçar.  Vamos ver se temos sorte


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2019 às 20:18)

A Lua nssceu
25,4°C
47%
Leste 11Km/h estável 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2019 às 20:19)

Céu nublado pela Figueira, com algumas abertas, o dia de hoje foi bastante quente a abafado, principalmente até ao começo da tarde


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 20:25)

É bem verdade o céu está mesmo ameaçador, e ainda foi possivel ver o arco-íris antes de cair a noite, agora vamos ver se cai alguma pinga.
Só para dar um exemplo, por volta das 18 horas, reguei o meu viveiro de plantas, com recurso a um chuveiro, deixando muita humidade nas plantas e hora depois estava tudo completamente seco, este vento quente dos últimos dias, de facto foi pior do que em dias de muito calor, em termos de evapotranspiração, que só hoje foi quase de 6 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2019 às 20:58)

céu tapado aqui em Alenquer, bastante escuro a Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2019 às 21:08)

Boas,

Máxima valente de 32,6 graus.
Noto perfeitamente a casa mais quente devido a lestada (quente) ter sido algo forte nos últimos dois dias.
Neste momento 26 graus.
----

Na quarta feira passei pela barragem do Rio da Mula(serra de Sintra) , o nível desceu muito desde a última vez que lá passei, talvez um mês atrás.
A secura é tremenda. 

















image hosting free


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2019 às 21:48)

Rua e carros todos molhados por aqui. Já choveu.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 21:52)

Está a começar a cair uns pingos por aqui, já se ouvem a cairem nas folhas das videiras, que já estão quase secas.


----------



## belem (13 Set 2019 às 21:53)

Está a chover na Parede.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2019 às 22:11)

Caíram uns pingos por aqui, é capaz ainda chover!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 22:37)

Boa noite pessoal,

Por Azeitão noite ainda mais quente que ontem por esta hora, com 25.6°c e apenas 38% de HR!  Contudo a máxima hoje foi mais baixinha, com 32.3°C , ao final da tarde céu muito nublado, mas disso não passou! O vento neste momento é fraco/nulo .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (13 Set 2019 às 23:21)

Por aqui já choveu um pouco. Já cheira a poeira molhada por aqui.
Edit. Bem já parou pouco molhou. Não é com meia dúzia de pingos que resolvemos os incêndios que estão a lavrar. Esta instabilidade em nada está a ajudar nos incêndios pois só está a trazer vento forte.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2019 às 23:45)

estranhamente o radar mostrava precipitação aqui, mas nada. Palha!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 23:48)

jamestorm disse:


> estranhamente o radar mostrava precipitação aqui, mas nada. Palha!


Virga, e apenas virga  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (14 Set 2019 às 00:00)

Já Chove aqui a Norte de Alenquer! 

Edit: já parou, ainda caíram uns bons pingos. Ver se vem mais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2019 às 00:28)

Por aqui nada de chuva. Está céu nublado, não corre sequer uma aragem e está um tempo incrivelmente abafado.
Algo me diz que amanhã vamos ter surpresas...  

Já o resto do dia foi de céu limpo, tempo bastante quente e pouco vento. À medida que se aproximou a noite, vieram as nuvens e este tempo "tropical".

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 33,4°C
Mín: 21,3°C (NETATMO, por volta das 8:30)

*Corroios*
Máx: 35,7°C 
Mín: 20,7°C (às 8:17)

Agora estão 25,0°C e céu nublado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2019 às 00:45)

Que sexta-feira 13 bem quente, nem espareva mais uma máxima acima dos 30ºC. Lua cheia também entre as nuvens para dar um ar mais spooky. 

Máxima: *31,3ºC*
Mínima: *21,2ºC*

De salientar a mínima de HR: 23%! 
Ainda 25ºC aqui e vai ser uma noite chata para dormir. Todo o litoral ainda acima dos 20ºC à meia noite. Até Dunas de Mira! Que raridade:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2019 às 00:47)

Por aqui ainda  24.8ºc, das noites mais quentes do ano por cá até ao momento!   Esperemos que a suposta instabilidade de amanhã venha ajudar no combate aos incêndios , e não prejudicar ainda mais


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2019 às 01:03)

Boas!
Ar descendente das células a fazer a temperatura descer rapidamente. Ainda assim, muito abafado.
*25,8°C*.
Mínima quase a ser batida.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2019 às 13:22)

Boa tarde pessoal,
Quentinho com 28.6°c , 30% de HR , e já muitos Cumulus no céu, sem grandes expectativas, mas vamos ver! 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2019 às 14:06)

Boas!
Cumulus a crescerem a um ritmo interessante, principalmente junto ao litoral, a oeste, e na margem sul. Creio que cairá um ou outro aguaceiro mas não deverá passar disso.
Estão *28,0°C* por Carnaxide neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2019 às 14:44)

Confirmo, estou pela Malveira da Serra e há nuvens a crescerem por cá /pela serra.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2019 às 15:23)

cai uns pingos aqui


----------



## JTavares (14 Set 2019 às 16:28)

A ficar muito escuro por Coimbra


----------



## rmsg (14 Set 2019 às 16:47)

Chove na Lousã. Já vou com 0,8 mm de acumulado


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2019 às 17:13)

O resumo diário de ontem só conta com o Geofísico e Sagres lol

Mínima: *20,1ºC*
Máxima: *28,8ºC*

Já se sente uma brisa de norte.


----------



## meko60 (14 Set 2019 às 17:17)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui o sol foi-se, estão 28,8ºC e 44% de humidade.


----------



## TekClub (14 Set 2019 às 17:22)

Aqui por Coimbra já cai uns pingos e faz trovoada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2019 às 17:26)

Cai uns pingos grossos por Azeitão , estão 27.7°c, e 37% de HR

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (14 Set 2019 às 17:35)

O que vê de casa na direcção de SE.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2019 às 17:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Cai uns pingos grossos por Azeitão , estão 27.7°c, e 37% de HR
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Não passou disto, e a temperatura subiu quase 2°c!  29°c  Super abafado, está mesmo tempo dela, só que a dita não aparece 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2019 às 18:01)

Agora






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2019 às 18:07)

Por aqui o dia nasceu com céu limpo e nenhuma nuvem, uma ótima manhã para ir às Serras ver as vistas. No entanto, ao longo da tarde foram aparecendo umas nuvens, sendo que desde há uns 15 minutos que está nublado. 
Por aqui nem uma pinga, e estão 26,9°C. Em Corroios já pingou um pouco, mas nada de especial. Santa Bárbara, onde andas tu?


----------



## RStorm (14 Set 2019 às 18:37)

Boa Tarde

Belo dia de convecção, só é pena é não ter havido trovoada, mas ao menos ainda tive direito a um aguaceiro fraco sem acumulação, o que já não é mau  

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *20,6ºC*
Máxima: *31,7ºC*

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *18,2ºC *
Máxima: *30,2ºC *

T. Atual: *27,4ºC *
HR: 36% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2019 às 18:44)

caiu 2 pingos e passou ao lado


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2019 às 19:05)

Caíram umas pingas por aqui já mais que uma vez, não estava à espera, mais para o interior o céu tem um aspeto medonho, grande chuvada que caiu em Coimbra


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2019 às 19:15)

aguaceiro aqui ao lado, vejo arco iris e tudo, mas é ao lado


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2019 às 19:36)

para o lado Coruche, tá mesmo aqui ao lado, mas não apanho com nenhum em cheio, só vi pingos ainda, até se sente o cheiro da humidade


----------



## bandevelugo (14 Set 2019 às 19:38)

Os restos da tempestade Dana não conseguem atingir o litoral, batidos pela nortada... aqui está um pequeno time-lapse tirado hoje à tarde na serra de Sintra (miradouro de Santa Eufémia), para os lados de Lisboa/Cacém


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2019 às 19:53)

chuvinha fraca neste momento


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2019 às 19:57)

Boas!

Aqui por Foros da Charneca, zona rural do concelho de Benavente, apenas tivemos alguns pingos ao final da tarde, de resto passou tudo ao lado. Pode ser que amanha tenhamos mais sorte.

Por agora muitas nuvens, restos de convecção e vento quase nulo.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (14 Set 2019 às 21:29)

Boa noite, por aqui vá lá ainda conseguiu chover, acumulou 0.8mm ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2019 às 22:19)

Boas,

Por aqui não choveu, mas choveu onde hoje era mais importante chover, onde havia incêndios!  De resto por cá, já se sente mais humidade, e a predominância do vento é  de NNW, contudo ainda muito quente, e com mais humidade ainda pior 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2019 às 23:47)

Tem chuviscado de vez em quando pela Figueira, a estação do IPMA acumulou 0,8 mm até agora, nada de especial, mas sinceramente estava à espera de 0


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2019 às 00:08)

Boas!
Por Carnaxide, muita nebulosidade convectiva e algum vento moderado de norte pela tarde. No geral, hoje, os modelos falharam nas previsões. Que continuem assim. 
Neste momento estão *25,2°C*.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Set 2019 às 01:06)

há uma célula para os lados de Abrantes com ecos amarelos segundo o radar. Alguém confirma? Trovoada, chuva?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Set 2019 às 01:17)

Hoje foi um dia bem diferente do que estava à espera. Um dia que começou com céu limpo, mas que ao longo da tarde se tornou mais nublado, até encobrir por completo o sol. A zona de Penalva pode ter acumulado algo hoje, mas não sabemos, pois não há nenhuma estação por lá. 



Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> No geral, hoje, os modelos falharam nas previsões. Que continuem assim.


Se continuarem a falhar, talvez tenhamos alguma chuva ainda esta semana. Já nem digo nada... 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 29,8°C 
Mín: 18,9°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 32,0°C 
Mín: 19,6°C 

Agora estão 21,3°C e céu limpo. As temperaturas continuam exageradas, dada a altura do ano, apesar de já terem baixado em relação ao meio da semana. Veremos o que acontece nos próximos dias...


----------



## RStorm (15 Set 2019 às 13:36)

Boa tarde

O dia começou com céu nublado, resultante dos restos da convecção que se manteve ao longo da madrugada, mas que entretanto foram desaparecendo ao longo da manhã.
Agora a tarde segue quente e soalheira, mas lá para os lados do interior, a "panela" está novamente em ebulição 
Não estou com grandes expectativas para hoje, mas só logo é que se vê 

T. Atual: *27,3°C*
HR: 44%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2019 às 13:47)

Boa tarde,
Hoje o dia começou logo com sol, e por volta da 10 horas, já aquecia bem.
30.2ºC

Ontem ao inicio da noite ainda caiu uns pingos, que me deixou o carro com o vidros todos cobertos de poeira.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Set 2019 às 14:15)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui a manhã foi de céu nublado, e caíram umas pingas durante a noite, pingas essas que sujaram os carros e que não acumularam nada.   

Agora o sol voltou, e estão 25,9°C.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2019 às 15:08)

Boas! Céu praticamente limpo pela Figueira, mas veem-se algumas nuvens a nordeste. Há algum vento, e tarde está quente, para não variar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2019 às 15:59)

O céu nublado vai marcando presença desde o inicio da tarde, mas continua bastante abafado.


----------



## RStorm (15 Set 2019 às 19:50)

Hoje não houve nada, aliás a nebulosidade convectiva nem sequer se aproximou muito do litoral e neste momento o céu já está limpo 
No entanto deu para ver as células que andaram pelo Ribatejo 

Mínima: *19,0ºC *
Máxima: *28,9ºC *

T. Atual: *24,2ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2019 às 22:32)

Dia começou com céu nublado e abafado. Pela hora de almoço viam-se algumas pipocas para norte de Lisboa.

Posso dizer que fui à Lagoa de Albufeira e tive o melhor dia de praia do ano. Nem uma sombra de vento, céu limpo e água díria a uns 19/20ºC. A partir das 18h30 entrou neblina. Mar super calmo. 
As melhores semanas para praia começaram, a água deve continuar a aquecer até aos 21ºC na margem sul, fantástico.

Mínima a ser feita agora: *18,4ºC *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Set 2019 às 22:43)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia bem mais fresco do que os anteriores. A máxima rondou os 27°C, temperatura ainda acima do normal, mas bem melhor que os 34,9°C do início do mês. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica *
Máx: 26,9°C
Mín: ☆☆

*Corroios*
Máx: 29,6°C
Mín: ☆☆

☆☆ Esta noite está a ser mais fria que as anteriores.  A mínima foi batida, há instantes, com 18,5°C, portanto, não é possível dizer a mínima. Agora estão 18,6°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Set 2019 às 00:41)

Assim está bem, orvalhada forte a cair, carros já todos molhados, à falta de não chover, ao menos humidade , já mete dó olhar para a floresta, as árvores apresentam um stress hídrico brutal, as uvas amadureceu numa semana, aquilo que devia demorar um mês  a amadurecer  Enfim! Neste momento casa a refrescar de forma natural, com 17.3°c, vento fraco de SW , e 91% de HR 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2019 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Manhã húmida e com nevoeiro aqui pelo Vale do Sorraia. Debaixo dos plátanos que tenho no quintal era visível o solo molhado devido à precipitação oculta.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Set 2019 às 11:11)

Bom dia, manhã bastante tapada aqui no Litoral Oeste. Está fresco 15ºC!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (16 Set 2019 às 12:22)

Bom dia, hoje o inicio da manhã foi finalmente de algum nevoeiro, mas agora o sol já brilha, de referir que a média das máximas aqui está em 34ºC até agora.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2019 às 14:19)

Dia quente por Coimbra, embora algumas nuvens tapem o sol de vez em quando e aliviem a sensação de calor


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (16 Set 2019 às 14:35)

Tempo abafado a escurecer 








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2019 às 15:34)

Boa tarde 

Vento SE na Póvoa,  até 15 Km/h

26,5°C
55%

Entrada rápida de cirrus de SSW.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2019 às 16:57)

Boas!

A instabilidade dos últimos dias tem estado limitada aos territórios mais no Interior, aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo nada tem chegado. Toda a flora está a gritar por água que tarde em vir...

Por agora algumas nuvens altas e céu esbranquiçado devido às poeiras saharianas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2019 às 17:51)

Boa tarde,

A manhã foi marcada principalmente pelas poeiras que se manteram em suspensão em zonas de vale, isto até perto da hora de almoço, mas já durante a tarde dissparam-se dando lugar a uma tarde ainda bem quente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2019 às 18:58)

Manhã tapada, almoço nublado e tarde limpa com vento de Sul fresco. Mínima finalmente desceu bem.

Mínima: *14,5ºC*
Máxima: *24,7ºC
*
Temperaturas parecem normalizar por aqui para o típico de Setembro (+-25ºC)


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2019 às 19:14)

Esta tarde tenhi acompanhado uma enorme formação nebulosa, que quase se parece com um pirócumulo de um incendio, possivelmente tem a ver com o eco que se observa no rada sobre a zona de Pampilhosa da Serra, e até já existe pessoas a perguntarem no facebook, se existe mesmo algum grande incendio activo no momento, mas isso não corresponde á verdade, pois estão activos apenas pequenas ocorrencias.


Foto captada junto ao Castelo de Porto de Mós, créditos de Luís Rodrigues.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Set 2019 às 23:26)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria o dia amanheceu fresco e com nevoeiro, algo muito habitual.  Lá para os meus lados, este tempo só começa a ser mais comum nos próximos tempos.
Segundo a EMA do IPMA, a máxima deverá ter rondado os 26/27ºC.

Neste momento, noite fresca e nota-se alguma neblina. Estão cerca de 16ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Set 2019 às 00:18)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo. No entanto, o dia amanheceu com céu nublado, orvalho e um pouco fresco. 
A máxima hoje foi bem mais baixa do que nos dias anteriores, possivelmente a mais baixa deste mês até agora. Devido ao vento, o dia foi até bastante fresco na costa e mau para ir à praia (dia típico de finais de setembro e da primeira metade de outubro). 

Dados do dia de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,7°C 
Mín: 16,5°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 24,4°C
Mín: 17,1°C 

Tanto as máximas como as mínimas foram abaixo do previsto pelos modelos.  Os modelos nos próximos dias apontam para a passagem de uma superfície frontal já no sábado, no entanto, neste momento qualquer previsão a 72h ou mais não é de fiar, até porque tudo dependerá do trajeto do furacão Humberto durante esta semana.  
Agora estão 17,6°C e céu limpo.


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2019 às 10:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Por Leiria o dia amanheceu fresco e com nevoeiro, algo muito habitual.  Lá para os meus lados, este tempo só começa a ser mais comum nos próximos tempos.
> Segundo a EMA do IPMA, a máxima deverá ter rondado os 26/27ºC.
> 
> Neste momento, noite fresca e nota-se alguma neblina. Estão cerca de 16ºC.



Já na tua nova cidade! Foste-me substituir eu sai de Leiria em Dezembro e a cidade já precisava de outro user participativo!!  Bem-vindo ao Litoral Centro!! 

Aqui pelas lezírias do Sorraia tivemos tal como ontem um início de manhã com alguma nevoa, hoje menos densa que ontem. 

Por agora algumas nuvens, sem vento e alguns restos de nevoa em dissipação.


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2019 às 11:29)

há meia hora atrás estava a pingar


----------



## RStorm (17 Set 2019 às 14:50)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia ameno, mas com a humidade elevada sentia-se um ar abafado. O dia começou com céu encoberto, que entretanto limpou gradualmente após o final da manhã. Durante a tarde eram visíveis alguns cumulus a norte.

Hoje o dia segue mais quente que ontem e o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas/convectivas, algumas delas com virga durante a manhã. Não descarto algum aguaceiro disperso durante a tarde, mas infelizmente a probabilidade é bastante reduzida 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *17,1ºC *
Máxima: *23,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *16,3ºC *
T. Atual: *25,3ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2019 às 15:08)

Boas!

Temos uma tarde com tempo abafado, deverão estar uns 30ºC . No céu temos  nuvens de convecção de base alta que no máximo deverão dar virga por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2019 às 15:16)

Depois de mais uma manhã que começou com muita neblina, que logo se disspou, a tarde segue abafada, e com a temperatura a rondar os 30ºC.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2019 às 15:22)

david 6 disse:


> há meia hora atrás estava a pingar


Boa tarde

Vêem-se alguns Cumulus congestus nessa direcção.
Aqui 24,6°C a 25,4°C, conforme o local da rua.
55%
SE < 10 Km/h
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Set 2019 às 15:31)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Hoje dia mais quente e seco que ontem, apesar do vento fraco a moderado predominante WSW se fazer sentir , neste momento estão 26.8ºc , e 44% de HR.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2019 às 15:40)

Bom exemplo de Altocumulus castellanus em formação,  a WSW em movimento para NE  e célula a NNE, Coruche talvez.
26,9°C
47%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Set 2019 às 16:11)

Apesar de uma manhã fria e com nevoeiro à mistura (algo que não se via há mais de 2 meses), o dia segue com tempo ameno e 22,5°C. A mínima foi de 15,4°C na Charneca e de 14,4°C em Corroios. 

Apesar de o nevoeiro ter dissipado entre as 6 e as 7 da manhã em grande parte dos locais, continuou em zonas de grande inversão térmica (como no vale do Intermarché). Estive com pessoas de Vale Figueira e disseram-me que esteve nevoeiro por lá até quase às 10.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Set 2019 às 17:17)

Cumulus vislumbram-se longínquos, dia quente.

Máxima: *26,4ºC*
Mínima: *14,4ºC*

Ainda tenho a minha casa num "forno" com 26ºC...


----------



## Geopower (17 Set 2019 às 17:43)

Bom dia de praia na costa oeste. 23.6°C. Vento fraco de NW.
Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro
Vista a sul:


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2019 às 17:52)

Geopower disse:


> Bom dia de praia na costa oeste. 23.6°C. Vento fraco de NW.
> Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro
> Vista a sul:
> 
> ...



Eu pelo menos não consigo vusualizar as fotos, não sei se serei o único ou não.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2019 às 20:02)

MSantos disse:


> Já na tua nova cidade! Foste-me substituir eu sai de Leiria em Dezembro e a cidade já precisava de outro user participativo!!  Bem-vindo ao Litoral Centro!!


Numa nova vida...faz parte!  É verdade, mas agora o tópico da região sul ficou mais pobre. No entanto, basta o tempo animar por lá que se torna logo diferente.
Obrigado, abraço!!


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2019 às 20:04)

Boas,
Poente em Leiria depois de um dia com temperatura agradável e algumas nuvens para leste.






Santuário de Nossa Senhora da Encarnação à direita, com o castelo também visível mais ao fundo, à direito do mesmo...
Cidade fantástica! 

Notou-se ligeiramente mais fresco com a máxima a rondar os 24/25ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2019 às 20:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Poente em Leiria depois de um dia com temperatura agradável e algumas nuvens para leste.
> 
> 
> ...



Um belo por de sol, que já "cheira" a outono, com as horas de sol, a ficarem cada vez menos.
Deixa-me desejar-te boa sorte nesta tua nova fase da vida, e  que contiues a fazer um excelente trabalho de seguimento neste tópico, e como já nos habitua-te a fazer no sul, e espero que o meu distrito vizinho te aloje da melhor forma, nas próximas temporadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2019 às 20:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Poente em Leiria depois de um dia com temperatura agradável e algumas nuvens para leste.
> 
> 
> ...



Boas Jorge,

Parece que o litoral centro está com um grande reforço. 
Boa sorte neste novo rumo. 
Diz me uma coisa, já notaste a inversão que há em Leiria? Ou estás afastado do rio Lis?(distância ou altimetricamente)


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2019 às 21:06)

Hoje não choveu por Coimbra, houve nevoeiro de madrugada mas o resto do dia foi quente


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2019 às 21:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um belo por de sol, que já "cheira" a outono, com as horas de sol, a ficarem cada vez menos.
> Deixa-me desejar-te boa sorte nesta tua nova fase da vida, e  que contiues a fazer um excelente trabalho de seguimento neste tópico, e como já nos habitua-te a fazer no sul, e espero que o meu distrito vizinho te aloje da melhor forma, nas próximas temporadas.


Obrigado Pedro! 
É verdade, só falta a chuva!  Talvez neste fim de semana venha alguma de forma mais generalizada, mas não deve ser para ficar.


jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Jorge,
> 
> Parece que o litoral centro está com um grande reforço.
> Boa sorte neste novo rumo.
> Diz me uma coisa, já notaste a inversão que há em Leiria? Ou estás afastado do rio Lis?(distância ou altimetricamente)


Obrigado Jonas! 
Pelo contrário, o Rio Lis passa mesmo em frente de casa, depois da pequena construção que está em frente, na foto. Esta manhã já notei alguma inversão com a diferença de temperatura entre esta zona e onde fica a escola, pois, a mesma fica numa zona mais alta e afastada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Set 2019 às 00:43)

Boas,
Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo e, tal como ontem, foi fresco. As temperaturas já estão finalmente em valores outonais, e não naqueles estúpidos 34,9°C no início do mês. 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,8°C
Mín: 15,4°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 25,3°C 
Mín: 14,4°C 

Agora estão 17,6°C e céu limpo, com bastante humidade.


----------



## srr (18 Set 2019 às 09:18)

Abrantes ;

Hoje tenho algo de diferente para relatar :

Nevoeiro como á muito não se via, por estas bandas e manha algo fresco com 14,5º

De resto tudo igual, agora é o sol a pino, a temperatura a subir e seca a agravar se.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2019 às 10:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Poente em Leiria depois de um dia com temperatura agradável e algumas nuvens para leste.
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que moras para os lados de São Romão, o prédio onde vivi é o 2º mais à esquerda a imagem! Já do outro lado do Rio Lis, na Guimarota!

Esse vale (do Lis) fica coberto de geada e tem fortes inversões no Inverno!


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2019 às 11:42)

Bem vindo ao Litoral Oeste, Joralentejano!

Hoje aqui por São Martinho do Porto, não muito longe de Leiria, o dia acordou muito nublado 16ºC!



joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado Pedro!
> É verdade, só falta a chuva!  Talvez neste fim de semana venha alguma de forma mais generalizada, mas não deve ser para ficar.
> 
> Obrigado Jonas!
> Pelo contrário, o Rio Lis passa mesmo em frente de casa, depois da pequena construção que está em frente, na foto. Esta manhã já notei alguma inversão com a diferença de temperatura entre esta zona e onde fica a escola, pois, a mesma fica numa zona mais alta e afastada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2019 às 12:42)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã começou algo fresca, e com nevoeiro pouco denso, e apenas se acumulava em zonas de vale, mas logo se dissipou.
Agora este inicio de tarde segue com uma temperatura amena, que deve rondar os 25ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2019 às 13:50)

MSantos disse:


> Parece que moras para os lados de São Romão, o prédio onde vivi é o 2º mais à esquerda a imagem! Já do outro lado do Rio Lis, na Guimarota!
> 
> Esse vale (do Lis) fica coberto de geada e tem fortes inversões no Inverno!


Correto!! Conheces bem isto eheh  Acredito que esta zona também vá ter gelo por todo o lado como Arronches. 


jamestorm disse:


> Bem vindo ao Litoral Oeste, Joralentejano!


Obrigado!!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2019 às 13:51)

Boas, 
Hoje o dia começou com céu muito nublado e chuviscos que já molhavam bem. O céu apenas começou a abrir ao final da manhã estando neste momento limpo e com alguma névoa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Set 2019 às 15:21)

Grande reforço @joralentejano  Bem vindo 

----------------------------------

Por cá hoje o dia já amanheceu com algum nevoeiro nos vales, contudo apesar da humidade nos últimos dias ser cada vez maior, nós precisamos mesmo é de chuva, a seca agoniza cada vez mais a floresta, a agricultura, poços, cursos de água , lençóis friáticos , etc, nem em 2005 ou 2017 me lembro de por aqui estar tanto tempo sem ver chover , de forma significativa!  Neste momento estão 24.6ºc, vento fraco moderado de SW, e 48% de HR !
A frente de Sábado até parece ser generosa para a altura do ano, o problema é que aparentemente vai ser um evento isolado, e depois de dia 22 o AA estará de volta!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2019 às 15:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Grande reforço @joralentejano  Bem vindo
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> ...



Já que tocas no assunto dos poços e dos lençóis freáticos, eu em quase mais de 10 anos nunca vi um dos meus poços com cerca de 1 metro de altura de água, e tantos outros que já vi aqui na zona estão todos iguais, a água uma vez retirada, o reabastecimento é mínimo.
É verdade todas as plantas estão deseperadas por umas pingas de chuva que nuca mais caem do céu, só para dar outro expemplo, tenho visto os silvados, já completamente secos, mesmo em zonas de vale, uma situação quase inédita.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2019 às 15:53)

Aqui em São Martinho do Porto já pingou bem, mas abriu agora para a tarde. 22ºC

@joralentejano realmente vieste para uma zona mto diferente de Arronches no Alentejo. Potencialmente terás bem mais chuva...ainda se vê mt verde por estes lados, mesmo agora no final do Verão. Se bem que Arronches tinha muita água no passado, e qdo estive lá em Agosto de 2013 fiquei surpreendido com a beleza da vila e com as piscinas e o rio que levava muita água em pleno Verão.


----------



## Calisto83 (18 Set 2019 às 16:57)

Ora viva a todos, acabei de fazer a minha inscrição, resido em São Martinho do Porto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2019 às 17:26)

Calisto83 disse:


> Ora viva a todos, acabei de fazer a minha inscrição, resido em São Martinho do Porto.



Deixa-me dar-te então as boas vindas, ao fórum.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2019 às 18:11)

Leiria já vem ter um seguimento melhor com o @joralentejano ahah. Ou díria jorlitoral 

Máxima: *24,5ºC*
Mínima: *15,6ºC*

Dia meio nublado.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2019 às 18:52)

Calisto83 disse:


> Ora viva a todos, acabei de fazer a minha inscrição, resido em São Martinho do Porto.



Bem-vindo!


----------



## Calisto83 (18 Set 2019 às 19:11)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui em São Martinho do Porto já pingou bem, mas abriu agora para a tarde. 22ºC
> 
> @joralentejano realmente vieste para uma zona mto diferente de Arronches no Alentejo. Potencialmente terás bem mais chuva...ainda se vê mt verde por estes lados, mesmo agora no final do Verão. Se bem que Arronches tinha muita água no passado, e qdo estive lá em Agosto de 2013 fiquei surpreendido com a beleza da vila e com as piscinas e o rio que levava muita água em pleno Verão.


Boa tarde, também vivo em São Martinho do Porto, e já vivi no Alto Alentejo durante 25 anos entre Portalegre e Marvão, em termos de precipitação tenho a percepção que chove lá mais anualmente, do que aqui em São Martinho do Porto, Arronches é uma vila que conheço bem, é mais seca pois está numa altitude mais baixa e para sul, mas é uma vila encantadora, quem não conhece recomendo.
Também vivi 4 anos na Guarda, outra bela Cidade.
Em termos de clima, considero que o clima daqui é um pouco mais "chato", em relação ao interior, pois raramente há trovoadas e neve, e os invernos não São propriamente frios, tirando os dias de inversão térmica quando o céu está limpo, mas não deixa de ser uma zona onde adoro viver.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2019 às 19:38)

Calisto83 disse:


> Boa tarde, também vivo em São Martinho do Porto, e já vivi no Alto Alentejo durante 25 anos entre Portalegre e Marvão, em termos de precipitação tenho a percepção que chove lá mais anualmente, do que aqui em São Martinho do Porto, Arronches é uma vila que conheço bem, é mais seca pois está numa altitude mais baixa e para sul, mas é uma vila encantadora, quem não conhece recomendo.
> Também vivi 4 anos na Guarda, outra bela Cidade.
> Em termos de clima, considero que o clima daqui é um pouco mais "chato", em relação ao interior, pois raramente há trovoadas e neve, e os invernos não São propriamente frios, tirando os dias de inversão térmica quando o céu está limpo, mas não deixa de ser uma zona onde adoro viver.


Boas!  Eu não sou de S.Martinho nem vivi no Alentejo mas, não acredito mesmo que chova mais quer em Marvão ou Portalegre anualmente, pois S. Martinho é um sitio onde chove imenso quer de Inverno, quer de Verão. Há sempre uma certa morrinha de Verão  de manhã ou à tarde e depois chove de Inverno semanas a fio. Não vivo em S. Martinho do Porto, mas sempre que aqui venho está para chover, Inclusive já choveu hoje! às vezes temos a precessão de algo que não corresponde bem à realidade. Corrijam-me se estou errado, mas  acho mesmo não pode chover mais em Portalegre do que aqui...muito bem estaria essa região do Alto Alentejo se assim fosse.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2019 às 21:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Grande reforço @joralentejano  Bem vindo


Obrigado Ricardo!! 


jamestorm disse:


> @joralentejano realmente vieste para uma zona mto diferente de Arronches no Alentejo. Potencialmente terás bem mais chuva...ainda se vê mt verde por estes lados, mesmo agora no final do Verão. Se bem que Arronches tinha muita água no passado, e qdo estive lá em Agosto de 2013 fiquei surpreendido com a beleza da vila e com as piscinas e o rio que levava muita água em pleno Verão.


Uma região que faz muito o meu género, pois, gosto do tempo chuvoso. No entanto, como tem sido desde sempre, para Norte do Montejunto a chuva é sempre em maior quantidade, mas também acaba por chover qualquer coisa lá para os meus lados.  A seca está por todo o lado, mas o clima do Alentejo é completamente diferente desta região, sendo que nesta zona o verão foi em grande parte fresco e húmido, e na minha foi normal (temperaturas acima dos 30ºC constantemente e muitas vezes a rondar os 40ºC), mas sem ondas de calor extremas. A minha zona sempre teve bons anos de chuva e em Invernos chuvosos, que são cada vez mais raros, o Rio raramente seca.


Calisto83 disse:


> Boa tarde, também vivo em São Martinho do Porto, e já vivi no Alto Alentejo durante 25 anos entre Portalegre e Marvão, em termos de precipitação tenho a percepção que chove lá mais anualmente, do que aqui em São Martinho do Porto, Arronches é uma vila que conheço bem, é mais seca pois está numa altitude mais baixa e para sul, mas é uma vila encantadora, quem não conhece recomendo.
> Também vivi 4 anos na Guarda, outra bela Cidade.
> Em termos de clima, considero que o clima daqui é um pouco mais "chato", em relação ao interior, pois raramente há trovoadas e neve, e os invernos não São propriamente frios, tirando os dias de inversão térmica quando o céu está limpo, mas não deixa de ser uma zona onde adoro viver.


Exatamente, em comparação com Portalegre (a cerca de 21km), em termos de precipitação a média anual tem quase diferença de 200mm. Grande parte do concelho de Arronches abrange a Serra de S. Mamede, mas onde está a vila já é uma paisagem e clima mais típico do Alentejo. Temos um misto de planaltos (ou cabeços como é costume chamar ) e a visão da Serra em todo o horizonte de Norte a Leste. No que diz respeito ao clima, no do Alentejo só dispenso o calor extremo e as secas cada vez mais frequentes, porque com um inverno chuvoso, as paisagens são lindíssimas.


guisilva5000 disse:


> Leiria já vem ter um seguimento melhor com o @joralentejano ahah. Ou díria jorlitoral


Grande parte do tempo agora será aqui, mas nunca deixarei de ser um Alentejano de raiz eheh 


jamestorm disse:


> Boas!  Eu não sou de S.Martinho nem vivi no Alentejo mas, não acredito mesmo que chova mais quer em Marvão ou Portalegre anualmente, pois S. Martinho é um sitio onde chove imenso quer de Inverno, quer de Verão. Há sempre uma certa morrinha de Verão  de manhã ou à tarde e depois chove de Inverno semanas a fio. Não vivo em S. Martinho do Porto, mas sempre que aqui venho está para chover, Inclusive já choveu hoje! às vezes temos a precessão de algo que não corresponde bem à realidade. Corrijam-me se estou errado, mas  acho mesmo não pode chover mais em Portalegre do que aqui...muito bem estaria essa região do Alto Alentejo se assim fosse.


Segundo este site do clima, S. Martinho do Porto tem menos precipitação que Leiria. Marvão e a zona central da Serra de S. Mamede têm médias anuais entre os 900mm e os 1000mm e não é por acaso que o Rio Caia existe, tal como a barragem, pois, antigamente chovia em condições.  A orografia faz muita diferença e os acumulados são superiores quanto mais para o interior da região Litoral e em zonas onde haja montanhas, no interior, como é o caso do Alto Alentejo. A zona costeira só tem um clima mais fresco e húmido no verão que grande parte das regiões do interior não têm.

Desculpem o Off topic.
______________
Por Leiria, o céu voltou a ficar nublado a meio da tarde e ficou bastante desagradável, para andar de manga curta, principalmente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Set 2019 às 21:45)

Calisto83 disse:


> Boa tarde, também vivo em São Martinho do Porto, e já vivi no Alto Alentejo durante 25 anos entre Portalegre e Marvão, em termos de precipitação tenho a percepção que chove lá mais anualmente, do que aqui em São Martinho do Porto, Arronches é uma vila que conheço bem, é mais seca pois está numa altitude mais baixa e para sul, mas é uma vila encantadora, quem não conhece recomendo.
> Também vivi 4 anos na Guarda, outra bela Cidade.
> Em termos de clima, considero que o clima daqui é um pouco mais "chato", em relação ao interior, pois raramente há trovoadas e neve, e os invernos não São propriamente frios, tirando os dias de inversão térmica quando o céu está limpo, mas não deixa de ser uma zona onde adoro viver.


Bem-vindo a esta casa!


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2019 às 22:29)

Pois então fica explicado, juro que nunca diria que chovia mais para lá...estamos sempre a aprender!
São Martinho do Porto é conhecido pelo seu clima temperamental. 



joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado Ricardo!!
> 
> Uma região que faz muito o meu género, pois, gosto do tempo chuvoso. No entanto, como tem sido desde sempre, para Norte do Montejunto a chuva é sempre em maior quantidade, mas também acaba por chover qualquer coisa lá para os meus lados.  A seca está por todo o lado, mas o clima do Alentejo é completamente diferente desta região, sendo que nesta zona o verão foi em grande parte fresco e húmido, e na minha foi normal (temperaturas acima dos 30ºC constantemente e muitas vezes a rondar os 40ºC), mas sem ondas de calor extremas. A minha zona sempre teve bons anos de chuva e em Invernos chuvosos, que são cada vez mais raros, o Rio raramente seca.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2019 às 22:41)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois então fica explicado, juro que nunca diria que chovia mais para lá...estamos sempre a aprender!
> São Martinho do Porto é conhecido pelo seu clima temperamental.



É como Lisboa e Londres... Quase toda a gente pensa que em Londres chove mais, mas não é verdade, Lisboa chove mais mas a chuva é mais concentrada em menos dias e  tem muito mais dias de Sol e céu limpo. Já Londres embora não chova muito, tem muitos dias de chuvisco e nevoeiro o que dá a sensação de que é uma cidade muito chuvosa o que não é verdade.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2019 às 22:52)

MSantos disse:


> É como Lisboa e Londres... Toda quase toda a gente pensa que em Londres chove mais, mas não é verdade, Lisboa chove mais mas a chuva é mais concentrada em menos dias e  tem muito mais dias de Sol e céu limpo. Já Londres embora não chova muito, tem muitos dias de chuvisco e nevoeiro o que dá a sensação de que é uma cidade muito chuvosa o que não é verdade.


Londres, tem uma precipitação média anual semelhante a Évora, e muita gente não sabe disto.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2019 às 01:15)

Acho que é conhecimento geral que em Londres não chove assim tanto - neste fórum, claro, não na população em geral
Por Coimbra, dia menos quente que os anteriores, mas de resto mais do mesmo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Set 2019 às 08:22)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi mais um dia fresco, ameno de dia e frio de noite. Nada a apontar... 

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,1°C 
Mín: 14,9°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 25,3°C
Mín: 14,0°C 

Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo e estão agora 18,3°C.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Set 2019 às 09:58)

Bom dia, mais um dia que acordou fresco e tapado por aqui...ja lembra Outono. 16ºC neste momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2019 às 14:18)

Boa tarde,
Por cá a manhã ficou marcada pelo céu nublado, o sol só apareceu já depois das 11 horas, e veio logo bem quente.
Até que enfim uma manhã com "cheiro" a outono.


----------



## RStorm (19 Set 2019 às 15:00)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia ameno e começou com céu limpo, mas ao longo do dia foi começando a nublar até ficar encoberto a meio da tarde.
Hoje, o dia segue cinzento embora com algumas abertas desde o inicio da tarde. Já estiver a fazer a limpeza do pluviómetro para a chuvinha de amanhã 

*Terça: *
Mínima: *16,3ºC*
Máxima: *25,6ºC *
*
Quarta: *
Mínima: *15,3ºC *
Máxima: *24,2ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *16,4ºC *
T. Atual: *24,0ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## remember (19 Set 2019 às 18:52)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Ontem foi um dia ameno e começou com céu limpo, mas ao longo do dia foi começando a nublar até ficar encoberto a meio da tarde.
> Hoje, o dia segue cinzento embora com algumas abertas desde o inicio da tarde. Já estiver a fazer a limpeza do pluviómetro para a chuvinha de amanhã
> ...


Boas,

E eu sem tempo para instalar o resto dos acessórios  semana com bastante humidade de manhã, nota-se perfeitamente que algo se aproxima.


Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2019 às 20:05)

Boa tarde, começou a pingar na Póvoa. 

A temperatura hoje não foi além dos 23,2°C e a HR não desceu abaixo de 49%.
Até às 17h o céu manteve-se com este aspecto:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2019 às 20:07)

Boa noite!
Comecei há pouco a sentir um cheiro a terra molhada e confirma-se, está a chuviscar.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2019 às 20:09)

Vento W até 15 Km/h
Os pingos provém de nuvens médias, altostratus. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (20 Set 2019 às 04:05)

Boa madrugada,

Em Peniche começou a cair uma "chuva miudinha".


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Set 2019 às 06:53)

Bom dia.. está a amanhecer e está cravado a chuver 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Set 2019 às 07:31)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia fresco e soalheiro, tal como os dias anteriores. No entanto, a partir da tarde, o tempo começou a ficar mais húmido e ficou céu nublado. 

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,4°C 
Mín: 16,7°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 24,5°C 
Mín: 16,9°C 

Agora estão 17,4°C e céu nublado. Ainda não caiu uma pinga, mas parece que vem lá algo interessante.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2019 às 07:51)

Bom dia,
Chove por Leiria com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Set 2019 às 09:33)

Bom dia alegria,

Chuvisco fraco por Sesimbra à cerca de 20 minutos  Adoro sentir este cheirinho das primeiras chuvas de Outuno   Ver se chega cá alguma coisa mais consistente já no dia de hoje  Estes dois dias vão ser uma lufada de ar fresco por cá 







Edit: 10.31h! Nevoeiro cerrado e 97% de HR


----------



## jamestorm (20 Set 2019 às 09:52)

Já choveu bem por aqui, por volta das 07:30 caiu uma bela carga! E que diferença acordar com chuva!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (20 Set 2019 às 10:26)

jamestorm disse:


> Já choveu bem por aqui, por volta das 70:30 caiu uma bela carga! E que diferença acordar com chuva!



70:30H valente, belas horas ahahah, estou a brincar, por aqui o céu está nublado e ameaça chover.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2019 às 10:36)

Bom dia,
Até que enfim, hoje temos umm dia totalemente diferente que até já tinha saudades, acordei por volta das 7 horas, e já o chão estava molhado, pois já tinha chuviscado, e agora até as 10 da manhã, quando pararam os aguaceiros fracos, duraram cerca de 2 horas.
Até já deu para apanhar uns belos pingos em cima.


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2019 às 10:45)

Boas!

Manhã de céu muito nublado, já caíram uns pingos, mas não espero nada de especial para hoje. O radar engana bem, nuvens de base alta e a precipitação perde-se quase toda pelo caminho.

Edit 10:47: Volta a pingar:


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (20 Set 2019 às 10:48)

Finalmente está a chover uau, como é bom.


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2019 às 11:03)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Finalmente está a chover uau, como é bom.



Passou por aqui um aguaceiro simpático, durou uns 10 minutos mas já parou. Ficou um belo cheiro a terra molhada no ar!


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2019 às 11:31)

primeiro dia de chuva = molha, para começar em grande!  estava em Coruche ainda choveu bem durante uns minutinhos, sinceramente não esperava, sabia que podia chover algo junto ao litoral mas não pensei chegasse aqui ou máximo uns chuviscos


----------



## srr (20 Set 2019 às 12:03)

1 ª Consequencia da 1º Chuva :

Milhares de pequenos besouros a sobrevoar rente á terra : Nunca tal tinha visto, nem sei se é Normal

O normal nestas 1º chuvas era a Saida da Agudia ( formigas com asas ) 

Será isto uma praga tipo vespa asiática?


----------



## Geopower (20 Set 2019 às 12:05)

Choveu durante madrugada.
Neste momento céu a tornar-se pouco nublado. Vento moderado de sul. 20.5°C

Vista a NW-N:


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2019 às 12:14)

srr disse:


> 1 ª Consequencia da 1º Chuva :
> 
> Milhares de pequenos besouros a sobrevoar rente á terra : Nunca tal tinha visto, nem sei se é Normal
> 
> ...



As formigas de asas invadiram-me a casa ainda em pleno mes de Agosto, hoje não as vi por estas bandas.
Posso dizer que as aves adam por aqui todas contentes a "cantarolar", como não é muito normal, ainda por cima já quando a manhã já vai longa.
Esses besouros, provavelmete vão assim que tiverem as condições reunidas, escavar e enterram-se dentro do solo, e dentro de troncos de madeira, já em decomposição.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2019 às 12:23)

Boa tarde!
Tudo molhado, já estava à espera de alguma chuvinha "mais decente", hoje. Agora temos uma frente a varrer o alentejo e algarve, nem isso os modelos previam. Nunca subestimem uma cut off! 
Para a tarde, com o calor diurno, deverão formar-se mais alguns aguaceiros que poderão ser acompanhados de trovoada, principalmente no interior.
Por Carnaxide estão uns belos *21,2°C*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Set 2019 às 13:37)

Por aqui na Charneca durante a manhã choveu bastante. Foi quase hora e meia de morrinha e chuva fraca, acumulando 1,5 mm.  

Também notei que os animais têm tido um comportamento algo anormal. Algo me diz que iremos ter algumas surpresas no que toca ao tempo.


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2019 às 15:03)

Boas!

O dia tem-se mantido tendencialmente muito nublado, para além do aguaceiro a meio da manhã aqui pela Zona Industrial de Coruche não voltou a chover. Segundo a estação do IPMA aqui de Coruche, chuvinha que caiu foi apenas 0.4mm.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2019 às 15:15)

Boa tarde 

Choveu durante a manhã mas não deixou poças que durassem até agora, chão humedecido e nada mais nrste momento. 
Nesta altura, Cumulus mediocris ou congestus em movimento lento de SW.

22,3°C
64%
Q
Vento de rumo variável predomina do quadrante sul, < 10 Km/h.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2019 às 17:13)

Pequena célula a descarregar com alguma intensidade em Leiria. A frente da manhã rendeu pouco, mas mesmo assim já foi significativo, pois, não esperava que chovesse hoje 
O fresquinho e a humidade proveniente da mesma, sabe mesmo bem.

EDIT: Que valente chuvada!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2019 às 17:43)

Chuva fraca pela madrugada gerou 2 mm. Esta frente foi mesmo surpresa!

Mínima: *17,2ºC*
Máxima: *23ºC*

Humidade sempre alta durante o dia, vento de oeste fraco a moderado. Muito nublado. 
Outono is coming...


----------



## RStorm (20 Set 2019 às 17:56)

Boa Tarde

Finalmente, o tão esperado dia chegou  
A linha de instabilidade desta manhã foi curta, mas trouxe uma boa pinga de água, rendendo *1,2 mm*. De resto, o dia tem sido de céu nublado e temperatura amena. Tendo em conta o radar, parece que estão a formar-se alguns aguaceiros, a ver se ainda caí mais alguma coisa  
Ontem ainda chegou cair uns pingos dispersos no final da tarde. 
Amanhã é que já vai cair bem   

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *16,4ºC *
Máxima: *25,0ºC *
*
Hoje: *
Mínima: *17,7ºC *
Máxima: *24,1ºC *

T. Atual: *22,5ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Tonton (20 Set 2019 às 17:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Chuva fraca pela madrugada gerou 2 mm. Esta frente foi mesmo surpresa!
> 
> Mínima: *17,2ºC*
> Máxima: *23ºC*
> ...



He,he, o Outono meteorológico já cá anda desde o dia 1... mas olha que há algumas previsões (GFS) para começar o mês de Outubro nos 30ºC outra vez, espero bem que não.

Atenção que não foi nenhuma frente mas um vale em altitude...
Por aqui, foi muito pouca chuva, nem escorreu.


----------



## belem (20 Set 2019 às 18:02)

srr disse:


> 1 ª Consequencia da 1º Chuva :
> 
> Milhares de pequenos besouros a sobrevoar rente á terra : Nunca tal tinha visto, nem sei se é Normal
> 
> ...



Que eu tenha conhecimento não são praga...As vespas asiáticas sim, são praga, mas nada comparado com a praga que são os humanos! ahahah


----------



## Tonton (20 Set 2019 às 18:06)

belem disse:


> Que eu tenha conhecimento não são praga...As vespas asiáticas sim, são praga, mas nada comparado com a praga que são os humanos! ahahah



Desde que não sejam destes, por exemplo...


----------



## belem (20 Set 2019 às 18:13)

Pois agora que li melhor, reparei que o Srr referia-se a besouros e não às formigas voadoras....

Mas sendo pequenos, desses não devem ser.


----------



## RStorm (20 Set 2019 às 18:25)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> E eu sem tempo para instalar o resto dos acessórios  semana com bastante humidade de manhã, nota-se perfeitamente que algo se aproxima.
> 
> ...


Espero que consigas recuperá-la rapidamente  Abraço


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2019 às 19:11)

Tonton disse:


> Desde que não sejam destes, por exemplo...



Aí os escaravelhos das palmeiras, dúvido que ainda tenham alguma palmeira para devororarem no nosso país, e só existir alguma viva e de boa saúde, é porque ou foi tratada na hora certa, ou o escaravelho não a encontrou.

A tarde por aqui foi de céu nublado, mas nunca choveu.
As pessoas andam confusas na roupa que vestem, umas andam de chinelos/sandálias, e com casacos vestidos, enquanto que outras andam ainda de t-shirt e calções, é sempre normal neste inicio de época, pois ainda está uma temperatura agradável, apesar de ter caído os primeiros chuviscos.

E para não variar existe pessoas que por terem visto cair uns pingos de chuva, começam  já a fazer as queimas de sobrantes, o cheiro a queimado vai já andando pelo ar.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Set 2019 às 20:12)

Boas, hoje choveu um pouco em Coimbra de manhã, no resto do dia houve nuvens bastante ameaçadoras mas não reparei em mais água (estive fechado numa formação grande parte do dia, pelo que não garanto nada)


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (20 Set 2019 às 22:59)

Boa noite aqui estão 19.8ºC neste momento, a aguardar ansiosamente pela chuva que será bem vinda pena que não será esta chuva que irá diminuir a seca, pois é só amanhã depois volta o sol, vai ser mais um mês seco por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2019 às 23:42)

Boa noite!
Por Carnaxide já chuvisca. 
Estão *19,9°C*. 
Amanhã o dia promete ser bem chuvoso.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Set 2019 às 00:38)

Boa noite malta!
Por aqui também já cai uma chuva fraca há quase 1h, está tudo bem molhado e o vento aumenta de intensidade do quadrante Sul 
Espera-nos um sábado tipicamente outonal como manda o calendário... eheh
*20ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 01:12)

Por aqui também já chegou o primeiro aguaceiro pré-frontal  Estão 18.8°c , com vento predominante de Sul,  91% de HR, e 0.6mm de acumulado ! O dia de amanhã promete ser à antiga, com muita precipitação, por aqui espero entre os 10mm e os 15mm de acumulado, contudo o dia de amanhã parece ser uma miragem no deserto, dado que os modelos  não mostram precipitação tão cedo  novamente para cá !





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2019 às 01:12)

Chuviscos


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2019 às 01:16)

Elah chove mais agora


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2019 às 01:34)

Alguma chuvinha por aqui também!


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2019 às 02:39)

choveu mais um bocado com mais força, agora mantém os chuviscos  agora enquanto a frente não chegar que já se vê, no máximo deve manter assim


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2019 às 09:25)

Bom dia,
Aqui começou a chover ainda antes das 4 da manhã, mas foi aguaceiros fracos, mas para já nada de especial, não acumulou 1 mm.
Agora o céu mantem-se muito escuro, parece que está para vir mais, vamos ver.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Set 2019 às 09:41)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado por aqui, mas ainda sem chuva significativa. Deve animar ao longo do dia. 18ºC


----------



## Geopower (21 Set 2019 às 09:48)

Bom dia.
Madrugada e incio de manhã com periodos de chuva fraca/moderada. Céu encoberto. 20.3ºC. Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (21 Set 2019 às 10:31)

Bom dia, por aqui desde a meia noite acumulou 5.5mm muito bom, mas ainda precisa de muito mais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2019 às 10:31)

Por aqui parece-me que este evento vai ser um completo fiasco. Até agora, o dia segue com um acumulado de 1 mm. 

A superfície frontal vinha com bom aspeto, mas "partiu-se" na zona de Lisboa. Ou seja, choveu mais noutros lugares do país (a Sul, a Este e a Norte) do que por aqui, algo inesperado pelos modelos. Fico triste, mas ainda bem que isto aconteceu, visto estar a chover bem em lugares como o Algarve!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2019 às 10:44)

Sigo neste momento com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, que recomeçaram há uns 10 minutos.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2019 às 10:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A superfície frontal vinha com bom aspeto, mas "partiu-se" na zona de Lisboa.


Isto ainda não foi a passagem da superfície frontal. A frente fria, mais intensa, só passa ao final do dia pelo território. Está tudo a correr de acordo com o previsto.
Por Algés, acumulou-se *1,11 mm* por enquanto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2019 às 11:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isto ainda não foi a passagem da superfície frontal. A frente fria, mais intensa, só passa ao final do dia pelo território. Está tudo a correr de acordo com o previsto.
> Por Algés, acumulou-se *1,11 mm* por enquanto.


Está bem, então foi um erro meu! 

PS: Não vejo nenhuma frente a caminho de Portugal neste momento, pelas imagens de satélite.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Set 2019 às 12:10)

Ate agora nada...não tem chovido nada desde manhã. Pensei que ia render mais por esta altura...aguardando.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (21 Set 2019 às 12:14)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Está bem, então foi um erro meu!
> 
> PS: Não vejo nenhuma frente a caminho de Portugal neste momento, pelas imagens de satélite.





jamestorm disse:


> Ate agora nada...não tem chovido nada desde manhã. Pensei que ia render mais por esta altura...aguardando.



Como o Tiagolco tinha dito,



Tiagolco disse:


> Isto ainda não foi a passagem da superfície frontal. A frente fria, mais intensa, só passa ao final do dia pelo território. Está tudo a correr de acordo com o previsto.
> Por Algés, acumulou-se *1,11 mm* por enquanto.



a frente fria, mais intensa, irá passar no território mais pelo fim da tarde no litoral e fim do dia/durante a noite no interior.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2019 às 12:16)

Um bom indicador da passagem da frente mesmo com chuva fraca é a descida repentina de temperatura e viragem do vento que irá acontecer, e ainda não aconteceu 

Edit: A frente é de fraca intensidade e portanto não vai descer vários graus repentinamente, mas deverá começar a descer sustentadamente após a sua passagem.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2019 às 12:20)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Como o Tiagolco tinha dito,
> 
> 
> 
> a frente fria, mais intensa, irá passar no território mais pelo fim da tarde no litoral e fim do dia/durante a noite no interior.





SpiderVV disse:


> Um bom indicador da passagem da frente mesmo com chuva fraca é a descida repentina de temperatura e viragem do vento que irá acontecer, e ainda não aconteceu


Poderá é ser mais fraca que o previsto, tendo em conta as imagens de satélite e radar, mas vamos aguardar.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Set 2019 às 12:20)

Vamos aguardar, esperemos que sim...ontem por esta hora já tinha chovido bem. Esperemos que venha uma frente decente!  


pe5cinco5 disse:


> Como o Tiagolco tinha dito,
> 
> 
> 
> a frente fria, mais intensa, irá passar no território mais pelo fim da tarde no litoral e fim do dia/durante a noite no interior.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2019 às 12:25)

A frente só vai passar ao final da tarde no litoral centro e ao início da madrugada no interior centro/sul, portanto aguardemos. A frente está lá está.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 12:37)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por aqui parece-me que este evento vai ser um completo fiasco. Até agora, o dia segue com um acumulado de 1 mm.
> 
> A superfície frontal vinha com bom aspeto, mas "partiu-se" na zona de Lisboa. Ou seja, choveu mais noutros lugares do país (a Sul, a Este e a Norte) do que por aqui, algo inesperado pelos modelos. Fico triste, mas ainda bem que isto aconteceu, visto estar a chover bem em lugares como o Algarve!



Isto foi a frente quente amigo, a frente fria irá passar ao meio/ final de tarde, e segundo as previsões com bastante mais precipitação e subida da intensidade do vento! Após a passagem da mesma vais sentir o tempo a ficar bem mais fresquinho, como é natural  Aparentemente o pós-frontal não será grande coisa, mas vamos ver Por cá sigo com 22.6ºc, vento de Sul, e 2.03mm de acumulado, por Sesimbra (zona alta)  choveu mais, 4.09mm  e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2019 às 12:47)

Ah, e outro reparo - não esquecer que os radares detectam mal estas frentes nas bordas. Estas frentes têm nebulosidade maioritariamente baixa, e quando as ondas do radar chegam ao Atlântico, já vão com uma altitude muito alta para conseguirem reflectir o que está em baixo. Portanto não é necessariamente representativo da intensidade da frente mais dentro do Atlântico. Quanto mais esta se aproxima do continente, mais o radar irá mostrar.

Isto aplica-se menos a nebulosidade convectiva porque os topos das nuvens são altos o suficiente.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Set 2019 às 13:04)

Pela Figueira céu muito nublado, mas de momento não chove


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2019 às 13:19)

Chove moderado a forte por Carnaxide. Finalmente chuva que se veja!


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2019 às 13:37)

choveu mais um pouco e parou com uns pingos agora deve voltar já daqui a pouco, a partir de agora olhando para radar deve ser assim umas chuvinhas com pausas mais pequenas para logo chover com mais força, a pausa maior já foi


----------



## N_Fig (21 Set 2019 às 13:39)

Chove bem pela Figueira


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2019 às 13:40)

Boas,

Vai chovendo. 
3 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2019 às 14:07)

Acumulados interessantes na serra e em redor da mesma.
Galamares: 10 mm
Penedo: 9 mm


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2019 às 14:13)

volta a chover


----------



## RStorm (21 Set 2019 às 14:35)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui ainda vou nos *0,9 mm *e foi graças a um aguaceiro moderado que caiu pouco depois da meia-noite. De resto, o dia segue com céu encoberto, vento moderado de SW e alguns chuviscos ocasionais. Cá espero pela frente de mais logo  

Ontem à noite voltou a chuviscar, mas sem acumulação, portanto o acumulado ficou-se pelos *1,2 mm*. 

T. Atual: *23,4ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: SW / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (21 Set 2019 às 14:58)

Chove moderado neste momento. Vento moderado de sul


----------



## meko60 (21 Set 2019 às 15:05)

Boa tarde.
Por enquanto vai fraco, 1mm acumulado e de momento não chove. O que se pode esperar para as próximas horas?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 15:31)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Por enquanto vai fraco, 1mm acumulado e de momento não chove. O que se pode esperar para as próximas horas?


Chuva até final do dia, e aumento da intensidade do vento,  com a passagem da frente, mas nada de mais! Infelizmente parece que a precipitação está a ser abaixo do previsto em praticamente todo o país, excepto uma zona ou outra,   e nas zonas altas, que são  potenciadas pela sua orografia ,com naturalidade! A partir desta noite já praticamente não irá chover e parece que vamos ter mais duas semanas bem secas! Contudo é melhor isto do que nada 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2019 às 15:32)

Boa tarde 

Chuva moderada na A1, Sacavém 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (21 Set 2019 às 15:34)

muito fraquinho por aqui...choveu 5 minutos e parou  ..espero venha mais...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 15:39)

jamestorm disse:


> muito fraquinho por aqui...choveu 5 minutos e parou  ..espero venha mais...


A hora da verdade vai ser a partir de agora, depois fazemos contas ao final do dia, mas toda a que cair  neste momento será ouro 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2019 às 15:47)

Chove moderado, agora sim, já acumulando bem.
Santa Apolónia 
Enfraqueceu, boas poças. 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2019 às 15:53)

Boa rega na serra
Entradas de sul rendem sempre. 

Galamares: 15 mm
Penedo: 15 mm

Aqui vou nos 9 mm.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2019 às 15:55)

22,7°C
75%
SW < 25 Km/h

Há taaanto tempo que eu não via este cenário dos 'lava-pés' forçados de Lisboa...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (21 Set 2019 às 15:56)

Chove moderado


----------



## meko60 (21 Set 2019 às 16:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Chuva até final do dia, e intensidade da velocidade do vento,  com a passagem da frente, mas nada de mais! Infelizmente parece que a precipitação está a ser abaixo do previsto em praticamente todo o país, excepto uma zona ou outra,   e nas zonas altas, que são  favorecidas pela sua orografia ,com naturalidade! A partir desta noite já praticamente não irá chover e parece que vamos ter mais duas semanas bem secas! Contudo é melhor isto do que nada
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


É isso mesmo Ricardo. Chove bem aqui por Almada, já vai nos 3,5mm e o acumulado no final do dia é capaz de ser interessante.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2019 às 16:06)

Lençóis de água em Santa Apolónia, chove moderado quase forte. Boa acumulação. 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2019 às 16:10)

Dupla Sintrense em altas. 
Galamares e Penedo já nos 21 mm.
Excelente!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 16:17)

meko60 disse:


> É isso mesmo Ricardo. Chove bem aqui por Almada, já vai nos 3,5mm e o acumulado no final do dia é capaz de ser interessante.


Infelizmente por aqui não passa de chuvisco ! 2.4mm de acumulado, grande parte feito durante a madrugada e manhã! Mas vamos ver 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2019 às 16:23)

A frente fria já está a passar, mais cedo do que o esperado. Não deverá chover muito mais pela AML. 
Por Carnaxide vai chovendo fraco persistentemente.


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Set 2019 às 16:26)

Finalmente chove mais a sério pela zona alta de Sesimbra. *9.4 mm* até agora e a subir. Algum efeito orográfico que se observa na grande maioria das frentes, chovendo mais que no resto da Margem Sul.

EDIT: 11.2 mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 16:32)

Finalmente chuva que se veja! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (21 Set 2019 às 16:32)

Belo dia outonal na costa oeste. Manhã com periodos de chuva. 
Durante a tarde ainda não parou de chover, alternando entre chuva fraca a moderada. Vento moderado de Sul com rajadas. 
20.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2019 às 16:33)

Foi assim, há minutos atrás, em Santa Apolónia.
Já passaram bombeiros.

Depois de uma pausa, com chuva fraca, volta a intensificar. 


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 16:38)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Finalmente chove mais a sério pela zona alta de Sesimbra. *9.4 mm* até agora e a subir. Algum efeito orográfico que se observa na grande maioria das frentes, chovendo mais que no resto da Margem Sul.
> 
> EDIT: 11.2 mm


Aqui continua a chover, mas menos que ai como é costume ! Por aqui hoje e aquilo que eu chamo passar pelos pingos da chuva!  À dias assim, da próxima será melhor  Pela serra estará a chover bem mais 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Set 2019 às 16:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aqui continua a chover, mas menos que ai como é costume ! Por aqui hoje e aquilo que eu chamo passar pelos pingos da chuva!  À dias assim, da próxima será melhor  Pela serra estará a chover bem mais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por aqui chove forte agora. Vai intercalando períodos de chuva fraca/moderada com chuva forte. Já vai nos *13.2* *mm*, talvez chegue aos 15, o que seria um valor muito interessante.

EDIT: Já passou, *15.2 mm*, com um aguaceiro mais forte agora durante alguns minutos. Já vai de acordo com o modelado pelo ECMWF e consideravelmente mais que o GFS. E quando parecia acalmar, chove mais forte de novo enquanto escrevo...


----------



## Sanxito (21 Set 2019 às 16:59)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 20.8°c e 96%HR. 
O vento atingiu os 48 Km/h SE, e o acumulado está nos 8.8 mm com rate max. 46.6 mm/h pelas 16:18. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (21 Set 2019 às 17:04)

8mm e continua.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 17:13)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Por aqui chove forte agora. Vai intercalando períodos de chuva fraca/moderada com chuva forte. Já vai nos *13.2* *mm*, talvez chegue aos 15, o que seria um valor muito interessante.
> 
> EDIT: Já passou, *15.2 mm*, com um aguaceiro mais forte agora durante alguns minutos. Já vai de acordo com o modelado pelo ECMWF e consideravelmente mais que o GFS. E quando parecia acalmar, chove mais forte de novo enquanto escrevo...


Valor muito bom  Por aqui ficou abaixo do modelado, com 5.1mm! Pouca mas muito bem recebida, frente fria segue agora para o Baixo-Alentejo e Algarve , onde algumas zonas não recebem precipitação à mais de 5 meses! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2019 às 17:15)

Continua a chover, Duarte Pacheco, Eixo N-S













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2019 às 17:16)

só chuvisca :/


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Set 2019 às 17:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Valor muito bom  Por aqui ficou abaixo do modelado, com 5.1mm! Pouca mas muito bem recebida, frente fria segue agora para o Baixo-Alentejo e Algarve , onde algumas zonas não recebem precipitação à mais de 5 meses!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



O efeito orográfico parece bem presente nesta imagem de radar.






O acumulado já vai em *18.5 mm*. Deve estar prestes a terminar, mas por agora ainda vai chovendo fraco a moderado. Não deve chegar aos 20, mas ainda vai acumular mais uns pozinhos


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Set 2019 às 17:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Valor muito bom  Por aqui ficou abaixo do modelado, com 5.1mm! Pouca mas muito bem recebida, frente fria segue agora para o Baixo-Alentejo e Algarve , onde algumas zonas não recebem precipitação à mais de 5 meses!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



O efeito orográfico do sistema da Arrábida parece bem presente nesta imagem de radar.






O acumulado já vai em *18.5 mm*. Deve estar prestes a terminar, mas por agora ainda vai chovendo fraco a moderado. Não deve chegar aos 20, mas ainda vai acumular mais uns pozinhos


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2019 às 17:24)

25 de Abril, continua chuvisco intenso.
Tecto dos nimbostratus nos 200m ou mais baixo para W.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 17:25)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O efeito orográfico parece bem presente nesta imagem de radar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim , claro! Já tinha referido isso num post à bocado! Não é por acaso que essa é uma das estações que acumula mais precipitação aqui na zona  Aqui voltou a chover de forma moderada, e lá contínua o chuvisco! Agora sim , boa precipitação estatiforme para as terras  5.7mm 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Set 2019 às 17:37)

Parece que me enganei, *21.3 mm,* e continua a somar. Ainda chove moderado.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Set 2019 às 17:42)

Vai chovendo bem agora em Alenquer. Já caíram boas cargas!
Belo dia para começar o Outono, pena não ser para continuar.


----------



## RStorm (21 Set 2019 às 17:48)

Tem chovido bem nesta última hora, o acumulado segue nos *6,9 mm *e continua a somar


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 17:52)

O melhor estava mesmo guardado para o fim  Chuva fraca a moderada certinha à cerca de uma hora , e contínua  Acumulado nos 7.2mm , e algumas rajadas moderadas, máxima de 34.3km'h! Afinal sempre se tornou numa tarde de Outuno,tão bom  Temperatura ainda estável! 19.2°c 

Edit: 8.1mm


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2019 às 17:55)

Ora bem.

Por cá 14 mm.
O destaque vai então para Galamares com 26 mm e Penedo 24 mm.
Como já aqui falei noutros anos a estação de Galamares tem registos espantosos, pois estamos a falar de uma estação colada à ribeira de Colares com apenas 52 mts de altitude, tendo uma encosta norte que vai aos 529 mts(Cruz Alta).
No entanto dado estar por baixo de Monserrate ou Pena, dá ideia que sofre algum efeito por estar abaixo da zona maior precipitação da serra de Sintra. Seria um bom caso de estudo, pois não é muito normal chover tanto com baixa altitude.
Mais para os meus lados há o Linhó que é uma zona que acumula bastante, lá está a serra é um factor preponderante.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2019 às 18:13)

Almada, Parque da Paz
Continua a chover, moderado. 
20,5°C
84%
SW 10 a 25 Km/h











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2019 às 18:14)

Vim ao montijo, chuva o caminho todo, aqui já está a parar, sabe tão bem andar com o vento e fresco da chuva


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2019 às 18:18)

Bem, por aqui a precipitação hoje foi abaixo do modelado. A frente quebrou e o grosso da precipitação passou literalmente a 2500 metros a norte de casa. No local onde estou, caíram apenas 6,9 mm.  
Já em Vale Fetal, não muito longe daqui, houve um acumulado diário de quase 15 mm!  

Agora parece que voltou a chover outra vez. Deve ser o fim...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2019 às 18:18)

Chove bem agora, mais do que há bocadinho!


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Set 2019 às 18:28)

Boa tarde!
Não sei se vai cair muito mais chuva... Acumulado de 6.1mm, um pouco abaixo do que estava à espera.


----------



## Geopower (21 Set 2019 às 18:30)

Parou de chover. Frente ja passou pelo litoral oeste. 20.3 °C. Céu nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de sul.
Panorâmica a NW com as Berlengas bem visiveis:






Panorâmica a sul:


----------



## meko60 (21 Set 2019 às 18:37)

Abrandou, por agora só chuvisca fraco. O acumulado está nos11,2mm e atemperatura desceu um pouco, 19ºC.


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2019 às 18:43)

Boas, 

11mm desde a meia noite. Uma boa rega para quem veio de um período bastante seco.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2019 às 18:43)

Por aqui continua a chuviscar. Não estava à espera de uma pós-frontal tão ativa por aqui. Excelente! 
O acumulado segue nos 9,1 mm, com um ritmo de 1,78 mm/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2019 às 18:44)

Por aqui não me posso queixar muito, sigo com uma "rica" tarde de aguaceiros moderados, desde as 16 horas, e vinha de carro, para casa, com os limpa-vidros no máximo, e a visilidade é bastante reduzidas, e as estradas estão muito perigosas, com muitos lençóis de água.
Falei também com uma pessoa esta tarde que veio de Pombal, até Torres Novas, e que fez o caminho todo sempre a chover bem.
As valas das estradas já levam uma boa água, o acumulado, deve rondar os 8 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2019 às 18:58)

Pronto, parou de chover há instantes (18:45). O acumulado ficou nos 9,1 mm, e o evento/mês nos 10,6 mm. Nada mau!!  

Os acumulados foram estes noutras zonas à volta: 

Rede Wunderground: 
- Vale Fetal: 14,7 mm
- Almada: 11,2 mm
- Amora: 9,7 mm
- Oeiras: 10,5 mm

Rede NETATMO: 
- Quinta da Queimada: 12,3 mm
- Laranjeiro: 9,8 mm 

A temperatura também sofreu alterações: está agora nos 18,4°C e com o sol a espreitar a Oeste.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2019 às 19:01)

Parou de chover, céu a abrir no Parque da Paz. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2019 às 19:14)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Pronto, parou de chover há instantes (18:45). O acumulado ficou nos 9,1 mm, e o evento/mês nos 10,6 mm. Nada mau!!
> 
> Os acumulados foram estes noutras zonas à volta:
> 
> ...



Nada mau mesmo, já são uns bons acumulados para o dia de hoje, aqui continuam os aguaceiros fracos, e refrescou bem durante esta tarde.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2019 às 19:17)

A dar os últimos cartuchos, com praticamente 10mm de acumulado, sendo que dos quais cerca de 4mm foram feitos nas últimas 2 horas de forma fraca a moderada, o que faz com que aproveitamento seja bem maior! Boa rega, sim senhor! 
Uma lufada de ar fresco sem dúvida  Ainda vai chuviscando, mas já se vai sentido um ar fresco na rua em modo pós-frontal  



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (21 Set 2019 às 19:22)

Está a dar as últimas por aqui. Vai chuviscando, mas o céu já está clarear a oeste.
No entanto, a frente trouxe uma rega bem generosa por aqui, acumulado de *7,8 mm*, dentro do esperado  É pena é não continuar nos próximos dias  

Mínima: *19,1ºC *
Máxima: *23,8ºC *

T. Atual: *19,5ºC *
HR: 97% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2019 às 19:28)

Por Odivelas a tarde foi de chuva contínua. 
Bem mais do que aquilo que esperava.

A EMA da G.Coutinho acumulou 14mm nas últimas 3horas.
Hoje segue nos 16mm.


----------



## Geopower (21 Set 2019 às 19:46)

Final de dia com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de oeste. 20.2°C.

Registo do crepúsculo a oeste:


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2019 às 19:48)

Poente e crepúsculo, Almada 

18,2°C
85%
Calma

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Set 2019 às 20:09)

Fim de festa... 7.5mm de acumulado... Sabe a pouco, mas estamos a 21 de Setembro. Melhor que nos últimos anos.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Set 2019 às 20:20)

Sim foi só um gostinho para animar, mas agora o pior é que não ha nada em vista para as próximas semanas. 
Soube bem ir até aos campos e ver como tudo de repente parece outonal e fresco. Estão 16ºC! 



mr. phillip disse:


> Fim de festa... 7.5mm de acumulado... Sabe a pouco, mas estamos a 21 de Setembro. Melhor que nos últimos anos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2019 às 20:39)

jamestorm disse:


> Sim foi só um gostinho para animar, mas agora o pior é que não ha nada em vista para as próximas semanas.
> Soube bem ir até aos campos e ver como tudo de repente parece outonal e fresco. Estão 16ºC!



É bem verdade basta sair á porta da casa, para respirar outro ar, e como parece que bastou esta chuvinha para as plantas se "alegrarem".


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Set 2019 às 21:31)

Por aqui a morrinha parece ter entrado a madrugada toda até ao nascer do sol. Pelas 7h já não chovia.
Passeio o dia em Belém, por lá só voltou a chover por volta de almoço e durante a tarde piorou mais.
Pelas 19h30 já não chovia e para poente estava tudo limpo. Às 20h estavam 17ºC em Queluz e com os 100% de humidade e pouco vento estava-se de t-shirt facilmente.

Máxima: *20,5ºC *(bela anomalia negativa)
Mínima/Atual: *17,2ºC*
Acumulado bom: *15,6 mm
*
Desde Março que não tinha um acumulado diário acima dos 15 mm! Estamos mesmo em seca... Por isso a entrada atlântica de hoje é de saudar, e não me lembro sequer de um dia tão chuvoso em Setembro desde o ano que entrei no fórum (e a razão pela qual entrei) que foi o evento de Setembro de 2014  Desde 2015, salvo erro, que Setembro tem estado sempre abaixo do normal. Era bom mudar.

Indepentemendente da máxima baixa, a humidade esteve sempre nos 100% pelo que em espaços fechados era quase sufocante o ar. Dentro de casa estão 75% de HR e 24ºC, estou meio a desesperar


----------



## srr (21 Set 2019 às 22:53)

7,9mm, melhor que nada,

Mas a frente chegou cá toda Esfrangalhada, soube a pouco.


----------



## belem (21 Set 2019 às 22:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ora bem.
> 
> Por cá 14 mm.
> O destaque vai então para Galamares com 26 mm e Penedo 24 mm.
> ...



A zona da Pena, também deve ter tido uns acumulados interessantes.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2019 às 23:14)

belem disse:


> A zona da Pena, também deve ter tido uns acumulados interessantes.



Verdade.
Em tempos houve por lá uma estação do IPMA.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Set 2019 às 00:03)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui hoje foi o dia mais interessante desde finais de abril, porque finalmente tivemos chuva a sério, e não morrinha típica de verão!  Por cá, caíram 9,1 mm, que, juntando aos 1,5 mm de ontem, dão um espantoso acumulado de 10,6 mm!  O ano hidrológico segue com 490,7 mm, ou 70% do valor normal, e é possivelmente esse valor que terei no final do mês, visto não estar prevista precipitação nas próximas 2 semanas.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,5°C 
Mín: 16,9°C 
Prec: 9,1 mm
Rajada máxima: 35 km/h SSO

*Corroios*
Máx: 23,3°C 
Mín: 17,0°C 

Agora está um nevoeiro bastante espesso lá fora, humidade relativa de 99% e 16,9°C. A humidade do nevoeiro até às 00:00 acumulou 0,3 mm, ou seja, o acumulado do dia foi de 9,4 mm.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2019 às 00:13)

Nevoeiro em Almada,  limpo na 25 de Abril 
16,3°C
87% na portagem






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Set 2019 às 01:46)

Boa noite,

Finalmente um dia para lavar as vistas Rajada máxima de 26 km/h e acumulado de 10.5 mm nada mau!
Máxima de 22.7ºC e mínima de 16.8ºC perto da meia noite.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2019 às 02:17)

para terminar uma boa noite cheio nevoeiro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Set 2019 às 11:41)

david 6 disse:


> para terminar uma boa noite cheio nevoeiro


Verdade! A humidade relativa esteve constantemente nos 99% durante quase 8 horas, algo interessante e inédito nos últimos anos. 

Devido ao nevoeiro, hoje acumulei inesperadamente 0,3 mm devido à humidade. Somando os acumulados dos últimos dias, ficamos com 11,2 mm. Muito bom para 3 dias!  

A mínima foi de 15,2°C na Charneca e de 13,9°C em Corroios. Agora estão 20,0°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2019 às 12:54)

Bom dia

Hoje a manhã acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, com visibilidade inferior a 50 metros, só se disspou por volta das 10 horas, dando lugar o sol que queria vir bem quente, mas o céu nublado não o permitiu.

Esta era a vista ás 9:30, no viaduto da A1 sobre o Rio Alviela, na zona de São Vicente do Paúl.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2019 às 13:52)

Boas!

Ontem não pude dar o meio contributo, estive num casamento em Queijas e como se costuma dizer _casamento molhado casamento abençoado, _e foi bem molhado! Há saída da igreja por volta das 17h30 chovia bem como já não via há meses. 

Hoje aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo tivemos manhã fresca com muitas nuvens e um agradável cheiro a Outono no ar! 

Agora já mais quentinho e céu nublado com abertas, nota-se também algum vento.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2019 às 15:24)

Boa tarde 

21,6°C
56%
Vento fraco, predomina de NW
Cirrostratus espessos e alguns Cumulus humilis. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (22 Set 2019 às 19:28)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou com céu encoberto e ainda houve um aguaceiro fraco a meio da manhã, que rendeu *0,3 mm*. A partir daí o céu abriu bem e as nuvens baixas foram substituídas pelas nuvens altas ao longo do dia, apesar de ainda persistirem algumas em modo "passageiro" até meio da tarde. 
A frente de ontem foi uma verdadeira dádiva, não só limpou e refrescou o ar, como também trouxe de volta a vida selvagem: os terrenos baldios nos arredores da cidade foram "invadidos" pelas gaivotas para caçarem as formigas de asa 

Agora vamos ter mais uma dose de seca sem fim à vista 

Mínima de ontem foi batida: *17,5ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *15,7ºC *
Máxima: *22,7ºC *

T. Atual: *20,4ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2019 às 19:38)

Último poente do Verão 
Calhau do Corvo, Praia Grande 
19,9°C
73%
Vento: calma !!















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2019 às 19:58)

18,7°C
76%
Começa a neblina a instalar-se nos vales e junto à praia. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2019 às 20:02)

Boa Tarde,
Dia com muitas nuvens e algum sol tanto pelo Alentejo, como aqui em Leiria.
O último dia de verão, no calendário, despede-se assim:









Ambiente fresco e parece que será assim toda a semana, com alguma chuva prevista no Litoral na terça-feira. No entanto, infelizmente isto não foi sinal de mudança e no próximo fim de semana regressa o calor.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Set 2019 às 21:21)

Alguma chuva de madrugada, mas de resto dia agradável pela Figueira


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (23 Set 2019 às 10:15)

Bom dia, primeiro dia de Outono e começou com algum nevoeiro ao inicio da manhã, agora o sol já brilha, deixo-vos aqui um pequeno video de de imagens da barragem de montargil, está péssima, consegue estar já pior que 2017.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2019 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

Hoje foi mais uma manhã que começou com nevoeiro, embora desta vez estivesse apenas "concentrado", em zona de vale, e neste momento reina o sol, e uma temperatura agradável, parece até de um inicio de primavera.

@Bairro meteorológico, antes de carregar no play do vídeo, a foto inicial, até me parecia de um campo agrícola totalmente desertificado, pois não se via a água, mas a barragem está de facto em muito mau estado, e vai ser preciso chover muito para ela recuperar.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2019 às 14:06)

StormRic disse:


> 18,7°C
> 76%
> Começa a neblina a instalar-se nos vales e junto à praia.
> 
> ...



Belo spot e fotos Ricardo, já nao vou aí alguns anos.
----

A norte de Mafra sigo com sol, 22 graus e vento moderado. Dia porreiro na zona oeste.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2019 às 14:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo spot e fotos Ricardo, já nao vou aí alguns anos.
> ----
> 
> A norte de Mafra sigo com sol, 22 graus e vento moderado. Dia porreiro na zona oeste.



Obrigado, qualidade TLM no entanto. O acesso continua na mesma, muita areia no cimo das arribas. Foi surpreendente a calma do vento no topo da arriba, e a temperatura em contraste com a zona deprimida um pouco para o interior onde se registava uma diferença de cerca de menos 3ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2019 às 19:23)

Madrugada fresca em Coimbra, tarde mais quente, agora algumas nuvens altas no céu


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Set 2019 às 20:09)

Boa tarde,
O resto do dia de ontem foi acompanhado de céu limpo com abertas. As temperaturas foram agradáveis durante o dia, mas na noite seguinte arrefeceram bastante. 

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,1°C
Mín: 15,2°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (humidade)

*Corroios*
Máx: 23,5°C
Mín: 15,1°C

Hoje foi um dia igualmente ameno, com uma máxima superior a 23°C e uma mínima bem baixa.  Durante a noite, também houve a formação de nevoeiro em zonas de floresta e de vale aqui na Charneca. Por aqui até acumulei 0,3 mm devido à humidade. O nevoeiro começou a dissipar-se às 7:00, sendo que por volta das 7:30 já se tinha dissipado em quase todos os sítios aqui na zona, à exceção de um ou outro. 
O resto do dia foi ameno e acompanhado de céu limpo e pouco vento. Completamente diferente da realidade do Minho e da Galiza, onde amanhã e esta noite terão a passagem dos resquícios do furacão Humberto. "Furacão" esse que poderá acumular até 45 mm em certos pontos da Galiza, estando as comarcas costeiras da região vizinha em aviso amarelo. 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,2°C
Mín: 13,2°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (humidade)

*Corroios*
Máx: 23,7°C
Mín: 12,6°C

Agora estão 18,6°C e céu limpo. 

Mapa de precipitações em Espanha para terça às 12:00:


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2019 às 20:20)

Entrou bem o Outono, mínima baixa.

Mínima: *12,1ºC*
Máxima: *22,5ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (24 Set 2019 às 07:54)

Chove bem pela Figueira, e há uns minutos ainda chovia mais


----------



## srr (24 Set 2019 às 08:41)

Abrantes,
A minima foi já bastante alta em relação a ontem
Passou de 10º para 15º - uma diferença de mais 50%


----------



## jamestorm (24 Set 2019 às 09:27)

Bom dia, estou a passar no Bombarral e vai chovendo moderado, mas certinha... 
Para os meus lados nao chovia...


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2019 às 10:07)

Boas!

O Sol brilha aqui em Coruche, no entanto há algumas nuvens carregadas no horizonte Norte e Noroeste. Será que chega cá alguma coisa?


----------



## Geopower (24 Set 2019 às 12:09)

Manhã de chuvisco no litoral oeste. Céu encoberto. Vento  fraco de SW. 20.1°C.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros

Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2019 às 12:32)

por aqui céu encoberto, vamos ver se ainda chega a cair uns chuviscos ou não à tarde


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2019 às 12:36)

Boas 

Por cá já rendeu  1,5 mm.
Chuva fraca /chuvisco bem persistente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2019 às 12:46)

Boas,

Por aqui a manhã começou com céu muito nublado, e vai caíndo uma chuvinha "tipo spray".


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2019 às 12:53)

Boas pessoal,

Por aqui tal como previsto o dia nasceu com céu limpo, tornando-se muito nublado ao longo da manhã, e disso não deve passar! Notável foi a subida da mínima em cerca de 3º ! Neste momento estão 23.7ºc , vento fraco de Sul, e 70% de HR.

Edit: Afinal sempre chegou cá algum chuvisco , não estava previsto


----------



## Geopower (24 Set 2019 às 13:12)

Passou de chuvisco a chuva fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2019 às 13:15)

2,6 mm
A superar o modelado.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2019 às 13:15)

Boas,
Por Leiria, manhã de chuva fraca pouco significativa. 
A estação do Aeródromo tem um acumulado de* 1.8mm*. Já não chove, mas o céu mantém-se nublado e a temperatura está agradável.


----------



## RStorm (24 Set 2019 às 14:12)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia ameno e soalheiro, com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e algumas baixas ao final da manhã.
Hoje o dia começou novamente com céu pouco nublado, mas foi aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo a manhã até encobrir totalmente. Está com carinha de chuva, mas até agora ainda não caiu nada, pelo menos que eu tivesse dado conta.

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *14,2ºC *
Máxima: *24,7ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *15,8ºC *
T. Atual: *23,5ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2019 às 14:47)

vai chuviscando agora, já teve a ameaçar com borrifos mas não deu em nada nem molhou o chão, veremos se pega agora durante um pouco pelo menos para molhar o chão


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2019 às 15:02)

já cai uns chuviscos a sério agora  já molha o chão


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2019 às 15:12)

Morrinha persistente à cerca de uma hora  Ainda não acumulou nada, mas esta chuva é ótima para repor alguma humidade nos solos


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2019 às 15:13)

chuvisca imenso agora


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2019 às 15:14)

david 6 disse:


> já cai uns chuviscos a sério agora  já molha o chão



Caí um leve chuvisco aqui pela zona industrial e ainda não molha o chão. A precipitação de hoje não deve dar 1mm.


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2019 às 15:22)

MSantos disse:


> Caí um leve chuvisco aqui pela zona industrial e ainda não molha o chão. A precipitação de hoje não deve dar 1mm.



Chuvisca bem!


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2019 às 15:24)

MSantos disse:


> Chuvisca bem!



aqui também, já está tudo molhado, já cai goteiras do telhado, belos chuviscos agora


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2019 às 16:02)

Por Sesimbra (zona alta) estamos assim! Agradável surpresa 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2019 às 16:11)

A morrinha já molhou o chão e ainda chegou deu para correr nas caleiras do telhado, durou quase 1 hora, mas agora o sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens e já secou o chão, pelo menos ajudou para conservar e manter alguma humidade no solo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Set 2019 às 16:17)

Não estava nada à espera que chovesse hoje por aqui. A morrinha derivada da dissipação total do ex-Furacão Humberto acumulou 1 mm por aqui. Já é o 5° dia consecutivo com algum acumulado por aqui. Excelente!  Foram quase 3 horas de morrinha constante e tempo outonal. 

O mês segue com 12,5 mm, ou 74% do valor normal. Muito melhor que 0!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2019 às 16:27)

Boas,

Treino na  serra ao início da tarde.
Por volta das 15h  à cota 460 mts cheguei a registar 20,6 graus e 100 %HR, ambiente bem tropical. 












picture host site


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2019 às 16:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Treino na  serra ao início da tarde.
> Por volta das 15h  à cota 460 mts cheguei a registar 20,6 graus e 100 %HR, ambiente bem tropical.
> ...



Todas essas árvores, que formam essa floresta maravilhosa, tem uma conseguem criar aí um micro- clima importantes, não é preciso dizer muito mais, aliás a 1ª foto já diz tudo.
As árvores e todas as plantas estão agora a aproveitar ao máximo este clima húmido e tropical para crescerem um pouco mais antes de entrarem em modo de outono.


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2019 às 17:16)

por aqui também acumulou 1mm, agora o sol já espreita entre as nuvens, o chão já vai secando mas ainda muitas partes molhadas e nota se a humidade no ar, bem bom


----------



## Geopower (24 Set 2019 às 20:03)

Final de dia com ceu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de oeste. 19.8°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros 

Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Set 2019 às 20:22)

Dia de chuva molha parvos, *0.4 mm* acumulados.

Sufocante pela tarde, 23ºC e 100% de humidade 

Mínima: *14,9ºC*
Máxima: *21ºC
*
Humidade ainda bem alta mas céu já limpo. 19ºC.
Fim de Setembro parece ficar abaixo da média na máxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2019 às 20:35)

Boas,

Aparentemente esta zona foi a que teve mais precipitação, a estação que sigo de Alcoitão acumulou 4,5 mm.
De facto foram várias horas de chuvisco e chuva fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2019 às 20:45)

Geopower disse:


> Final de dia com ceu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de oeste. 19.8°C.
> Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros
> 
> Panorâmica a oeste:



Belas fotos, ontem andei por aí.

Passei perto do aeródromo, e espreitei a estação do IPMA de Santa Cruz.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Set 2019 às 01:39)

Boas, por Lisboa alguma chuva fraca/chuvisco da parte da manhã, e depois céu nublado com vento moderado toda a tarde. Sigo agora com 18.0ºC.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (25 Set 2019 às 10:27)

Bom dia, ontem vá lá acumulou mais 1mm, este mês vou com 12.5mm, mais um mês abaixo do normal, vai ser bonito isto para a seca.


----------



## Geopower (25 Set 2019 às 12:29)

Bom dia.
Dia de céu limpo. 20.2°C. Vento fraco a moderado de NW . Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.

Panorâmica a norte:





Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2019 às 12:37)

Nas minhas férias dou sempre um salto a Montejunto, já é tradição.

Neste momento no topo, a junto a capela das Neves, a 650 mts.
Está um grizo graças ao vento forte! A aplicação do telemóvel ja registou rajada de 77 km/h.
Serra agreste, mas espectacular.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2019 às 13:09)

Boas,
A manhã hoje acordou bem fresca, e com muita humidade, deixada pelo orvalho nocturno.
Agora este inicio de tarde segue com céu pouco nublado, e sol.


----------



## RStorm (25 Set 2019 às 13:20)

Bom dia

Ontem, o céu manteve-se encoberto até meio da tarde, limpando gradualmente a partir daí.
Em termos de chuva, apenas caiu um ténue chuvisco durante cerca de 1 minuto na minha zona, mas por incrível que pareça, no bairro ao lado (2 Km) houve relatos de que chuviscou intensamente durante um largos minutos  Enfim, a meteorologia no seu melhor  

Hoje o dia segue ameno, soalheiro e com alguma nebulosidade baixa no quadrante leste. O vento vai soprando fraco de N.

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *15,8ºC *
Máxima: *24,3ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *15,6ºC *
T. Atual: *22,0ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Set 2019 às 00:06)

Boa noite, 
Nos últimos dias não tenho vindo muito aqui, por causa do trabalho. No entanto, continuarei a acompanhar o fórum e a participar nele.  

Hoje o dia foi parecido com os anteriores: nevoeiro durante a madrugada e tempo ameno/fresco no resto do dia. Acumulei 0,2 mm devido à humidade do nevoeiro. Já é o 6° dia consecutivo com algum tipo de acumulado por aqui. O mês segue com 12,7 mm, ou 75% do valor normal, e o ano hidrológico com 494,4 mm (70% do valor normal). 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,9°C 
Mín: 14,1°C 
Prec: 0,2 mm (humidade)

*Corroios*
Máx: 26,1°C 
Mín: 13,7°C 

Agora estão 17,4°C e céu limpo. Parece que nesta noite não irá haver formação de nevoeiro, visto a humidade relativa estar apenas nos 80%.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2019 às 00:29)

Dia de céu muito nublado por Coimbra, mas sem chuva, agora pela Figueira está uma noite fresquita, mas sem vento


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2019 às 08:49)

Bons dias! Muito nevoeiro entre a Figueira e Coimbra, mas à chegada à cidade estava a limpar e agora está o sol a brilhar


----------



## DulceGaranhão (26 Set 2019 às 11:29)

Bom dia, que me dizem ao furacão Lorenzo?! Pelas cartas vem visitar os Açores e será que chega ao continente?! A ver vamos


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2019 às 12:07)

DulceGaranhão disse:


> Bom dia, que me dizem ao furacão Lorenzo?! Pelas cartas vem visitar os Açores e será que chega ao continente?! A ver vamos



Há um tópico sobre o Lorenzo, vê aqui!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2019 às 12:41)

Bom dia,
Por cá hoje foi mais uma manhã que começou, bem fresca, e humidade, mas agora já começa a aquecer.
mínima: 12.5ºC.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (26 Set 2019 às 15:34)

MSantos disse:


> Há um tópico sobre o Lorenzo, vê aqui!


Muito obrigada, ficarei atenta


----------



## Geopower (26 Set 2019 às 21:53)

Dia de céu limpo no litoral oeste com vento moderado de norte. Mar com ondas de 1 a a 2 metros. Neste momento 17.8°C
Extremos do dia:
16.5°C
20.7°C

Registo do poente a oeste:


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2019 às 11:58)

Bom dia

Nada de especial a relatar sobre os últimos dias, o tempo continua soalheiro e ameno. Siga o marasmo 

*Quarta: *
Mínima: *15,6ºC *
Máxima: *24,7ºC *
*
Quinta: *
Mínima: *16,4ºC *
Máxima: *25,2ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *13,0ºC *
T. Atual: *21,6ºC *
HR: 68% 
Vento: N / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (27 Set 2019 às 14:07)

Está um dia bom para a praia nas praias do Oeste, com calorzinho e sobretudo sem nevoeiro. melhor que Agosto!


----------



## N_Fig (27 Set 2019 às 16:33)

Manhã de nevoeiro por Coimbra, fresca, mas rapidamente limpou e a tarde até tem sido quente


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2019 às 19:34)

Por cá foi mais um inicio de manhã fresca, pois agora o sol demora mais aquecer, e a tarde foi ainda "quentinha".
A Serra D'Aire, estava coberta ás 8 da manhã, por um belo capacete.


----------



## Geopower (27 Set 2019 às 19:47)

Dia de céu limpo com vento moderado de Norte. Mar  agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros. Neste momento 18.5°C. Neblina a formar-se no oceano.
Extremos do dia: 
17.9°C
21.2°C

Panorâmica a Norte:





Poente a oeste:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2019 às 20:32)

Boas,

Muita nortada esta manhã na zona noroeste do concelho, arrisco me a dizer quase extrema na zona alta das Almoinhas Velhas. Só visto mesmo.

18,8 graus.

@Ricardo Carvalho ontem estive no teu concelho, visitei um paraíso daqueles, a praia da Baleeira.
Já agora obrigado pelas dicas @Jorge_scp.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (27 Set 2019 às 21:20)

Boa noite, por aqui esteve um dia de verão a máxima foi de 29.2ºC, belo começo de Outono.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2019 às 22:46)

Boas,
Por Leiria, nuvens baixas pela manhã e durante a tarde estiveram sempre presentes algumas dispersas. Ao final da tarde, foi ficando cada vez mais nublado novamente e na vinda para o Alentejo, era bem visível um capacete sobre a serra de aire e candeeiros.
Típico regime de nortada, ou seja, de estabilidade com temperaturas a ultrapassar os 30 em alguns locais do interior.
 E disto não passamos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Set 2019 às 00:32)

Boa tarde,
Ontem foi um dia igual aos anteriores, mas sem nevoeiro. Foi um dia fresco de noite e quente de dia, com uma brisa marítima fresca e céu bastante limpo. 
O dia de hoje foi exatamente igual ao de ontem: noites frescas, dias quentes, pouco vento... Enfim, dias típicos de setembro! 

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,8°C 
Mín: 15,0°C

*Corroios *
Máx: 27,3°C 
Mín: 14,4°C 
_________________________
Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 27,5°C 
Mín: 13,3°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 27,9°C 
Mín: 12,7°C 

Agora estão 18,2°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2019 às 17:38)

Boa tarde,
Hoje a manhã acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, mas o sol nasceu e logo começou por dissipá-lo, ficando apenas acumulado em zona de vale até mais tarde.
E como diz o ditado popular "manhã de nevoeiro, tarde de soalheiro,", e hoje aplica-se perfeitamente.
E depois da "chuvinha", da semana passada as primeiras ervas começam já a despontar, e em locais que permanecem á sombra durante todo o dia, forma até já um belo tapete.

Esta era a vista do "romper" do sol, ás 8 da manhã.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Set 2019 às 18:26)

Pois é, aqui pelo Oeste tb já se vê as primeiras ervas a despontar...incrível como a pouca chuva fez logo a diferença.
No entanto, hoje foi um dia de Verão, chegou mesmo aos 29ºC aqui em Alenquer!
Estou para ver como é que isto se vai desenrolar...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Set 2019 às 23:58)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi mais um dia quente de dia e fresco de noite, tal como os anteriores. 

Ao contrário do que acontece no Oeste, por aqui a erva continua morta, os campos totalmente secos, a vala aqui ao lado não corre desde o fim de dezembro... Se aqui está assim, não imagino como estará no Alentejo Interior ou no Algarve, onde pouco choveu no inverno/primavera passados.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,1°C 
Mín: 14,0°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 26,7°C 
Mín: 13,4°C 

A temperatura está, literalmente, em queda livre! A estas horas já vai nos 15,3°C!!!  Não corre sequer uma brisa lá fora. 
Corroios seguia há pouco nos 14,2°C. Esta noite vai ser interessante ao nível das temperaturas.


----------



## remember (29 Set 2019 às 00:31)

Boas noites,

Tenho andado sem tempo, mas agora já deverei ter mais tempo para participar de novo, as coisas já estão mais calmas.

Bem, sempre que vem dias de mais calor, é uma ventania do catano... Rajada de 32 km/h há pouco esta noite acordei com os estores todos a abanar, apesar do vento a temperatura desce a pique, sempre que se instala este padrão, quem manda é o vento ONO/NO.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Set 2019 às 02:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Muita nortada esta manhã na zona noroeste do concelho, arrisco me a dizer quase extrema na zona alta das Almoinhas Velhas. Só visto mesmo.
> 
> ...


Grande spot João, reza a história que em tempos foi um grande ponto de apoio ao trabalho dos pescadores, e o que resta das edificações lá presentes pode muito bem ser disso, contudo não deixa de ser estranho dada a distância da mesma até Sesimbra! Para quem não conhece é a última praia antes do Cabo Espichel  Por Azeitão  manhã de Outono, tarde de Verão! Máxima de 28.2°c, e neste momento contínua a descer bem com uns atuais 15.5°c, fruto da ausência de vento! 81% de HR. 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Set 2019 às 08:40)

Bom dia pessoal,

Mínima mais baixa dos últimos meses por cá, 12.6°c ! Ao final da madrugada entrou lestada , e a temperatura subiu a pique, neste momento 18.6°c, e 76% de HR! Hoje vai aquecer mais que ontem!



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (29 Set 2019 às 11:16)

Boas! Céu nublado na Figueira, sem chuva até agora


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2019 às 12:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Grande spot João, reza a história que em tempos foi um grande ponto de apoio ao trabalho dos pescadores, e o que resta das edificações lá presentes pode muito bem ser disso, contudo não deixa de ser estranho dada a distância da mesma até Sesimbra! Para quem não conhece é a última praia antes do Cabo Espichel  Por Azeitão  manhã de Outono, tarde de Verão! Máxima de 28.2°c, e neste momento contínua a descer bem com uns atuais 15.5°c, fruto da ausência de vento! 81% de HR.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Boas Ricardo fica uma foto então da passada quinta-feira no dito paraíso.




Relativamente a situação que descreves até nem acho muito estranho, imagina que as embarcações vinham do lado do Espichel, tinham logo aquele primeiro ponto para entrar com a embarcação fruto ser tremendamente abrigado. Na minha zona há um sitio com algumas semelhanças, trata-se de uma pequena enseada a norte do Abano. 
----
Pois é as noites já andam um pouco frias, a minha zona tem andado com bastante vento, o que torna o ambiente nocturno bem mais agreste.
Impressionante a mínima horaria da estação da Praia Rainha(Almada) com uns gélidos 5,1 graus.

Em Alcabideche a mínima foi de 14,5 graus.


----------



## Geopower (29 Set 2019 às 13:48)

Manhã de céu encoberto. Vento fraco de norte. 19.7°C.

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2019 às 19:18)

Boa Tarde,
Assinalável diferença de temperatura entre o Alentejo e a zona de Leiria como é normal. 
Aqui por Leiria, o céu ainda está limpo, mas no caminho para cá era visível um manto de nuvens para Oeste. 
Máxima a rondar os 23/24ºC.


----------



## RStorm (29 Set 2019 às 20:22)

RStorm disse:


> Nada de especial a relatar sobre os últimos dias, o tempo continua soalheiro e ameno. Siga o marasmo


Boa Noite

"  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "
O único ponto a destacar é a mínima de hoje *11,2ºC  *

*Sexta:* *13,0ºC */ *25,7ºC *
*Sábado: **14,1ºC */ *25,8ºC *
*Domingo: **11,2ºC */ *26,2ºC *

T. Atual: *20,3ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: N / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2019 às 20:38)

Boas 

Forte nortada e 17,7 graus.
No fim de semana as máximas rondaram os 22 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Set 2019 às 20:38)

Boa noite,

Esta manhã começou bem fresca, e com nevoeiro, e o vento fraco, permaneceu até perto das 11 horas, era bem desconfortável, para quem tinha t-shirt vestida.
Já a tarde ainda aqueceu, e agora sente-se calor até ao por do sol.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Set 2019 às 21:32)

Boa noite,
Ontem deu ainda para passear um pouco pelo bairro e comprar umas coisas. 

Não muito longe de casa, esteve a decorrer uma festa privada, com bastante música a metro e muita agitação, algo mau para quem quer ter sossego ou quer estudar. 






Aqui na zona existe uma horta biológica, que produz hortícolas e frutas para serem vendidas no próprio terreno.
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/bosquedaverdizela/

"Vida selvagem" aqui do bairro:





O centro cosmopolita, onde estão as lojas, a farmácia, restaurantes e ainda um supermercado. Uma pessoa aqui não precisa de ir ao centro comercial, tem tudo aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2019 às 11:05)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, mais uma manhã que acordou com nevoeiro, que se dissipou pouco depois das 9 da manhã, e agora está céu limpo e uma temperatura amena.
Enquanto não chove mais, pelo menos vai valendo alguma humidade deixada pelo nevoeiro.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2019 às 15:07)

O dia em Coimbra começou com nevoeiro cerrado, mas agora deu lugar a uma tarde de sol e quente


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2019 às 16:24)

Boa tarde 
25,5°C
60%
15 Km/h quadrante NW
Fractocumulus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2019 às 21:59)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria, o dia começou com nevoeiro e chuviscos. Ao final da manhã foi limpando, mas a partir do final da tarde voltou a cobrir. Junto ao mar, nem deve ter chegado a aparecer o sol.
Hoje, por volta das 15h:





Amanhã deve voltar a chuviscar e pronto, passam-se os meses e uma pessoa continua na fé de que um dia isto mude e apareça um padrão chuvoso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Set 2019 às 23:29)

Boa noite, 

Ontem foi um dia de céu limpo com algumas abertas e tempo quente. Deu para dar um passeio pela zona e ainda para descansar um pouco dos dias trabalhosos que tenho tido. No entanto, as noites têm sido frias: no domingo, por exemplo, registei a mínima mais fria desde junho, tanto na Charneca como em Corroios.

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 27,6°C 
Mín: 11,0°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 28,9°C 
Mín: 10,3°C 

Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro, mas este rapidamente se dissipou na parte sul da freguesia. Por volta das 7:30 já não havia nebulosidade baixa por aqui. Já na parte norte da freguesia, o nevoeiro perdurou durante bastante tempo: em certos vales só se dissipou às 12:00. Em Corroios nem houve sequer nevoeiro  O dia foi mais fresco, com uma máxima típica de finais de setembro.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,8°C 
Mín: 14,4°C 

*Corroios*
Máx: 26,3°C 
Mín: 12,7°C 

Agora estão 19,3°C e céu limpo.  Hoje acaba o ano hidrológico 2018/2019. Por aqui tenho acumulados 494,6 mm (70% do valor normal), ou seja, o ano hidrológico foi seco por aqui. Setembro acaba com 12,7 mm (75% do valor normal), ou seja, o mês foi seco ao nível da precipitação.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Set 2019 às 23:41)

Bela foto, Leiria está-se a por uma cidade mto interessante...com montes de novos espaços verdes no perímetro externo da cidade e junto ao rio. e isso dá qualidade de vida a uma cidade. Leiria ha uns bons 15 anos era um sitio perfeitamente de passagem.

nevoeiro aqui perto de Bombarral. 



joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Por Leiria, o dia começou com nevoeiro e chuviscos. Ao final da manhã foi limpando, mas a partir do final da tarde voltou a cobrir. Junto ao mar, nem deve ter chegado a aparecer o sol.
> Hoje, por volta das 15h:
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2019 às 14:49)

Boa tarde
22,0°C
52%
NW < 20 Km/h
Cirrus e muitos rastos de aviões. 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Out 2019 às 20:05)

Poente em S.Pedro do Estoril. 
21,6°C
69%
5 Km/h N

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Out 2019 às 20:12)

StormRic disse:


> Poente em S.Pedro do Estoril.
> 21,6°C
> 69%
> 5 Km/h N
> ...


Já há um tópico do mês de outubro!


----------

